# Boneman's AK47/PPP Hempy side by side



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello RIU folks! I am relatively new to this site, but not new to Mary's world. I most recently have been on an AF kick and have had great results, but after reading about the "hempy" method I thought I would give it a go. So here goes:

I germ'd 1 Serious AK47 and 1 Nirvana PPP Fem in a wet paper towel and placed it on the top shelf of my veg room and covered it in darkness. They both broke open the next day. Before I start posting the grow, I thought I'd give you a line up of what I am using.

I bought a bag of perlite and 2 8" pots from Wal Mart
I have Advanced Nutrients "monkey juice" grow a&b and bloom a&b
I mix my nutes in 1 gal bottles of natural spring water
I add in some compost tea, organic micro nutes, and cal-mag
Also added superthrive (twice in almost 2 months)


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I filled the pots up with 100%, yes 100% perlite and ever so gently placed the seed tails into the perlite just as we do for soil. Lightly spread some p'lite over them and gently watered over and just around the seed. Only plain water and just enough to keep that area moist. 2 days later the lil babies discovered the world and broke thru. 

July 21st put seeds in wet paper towel (morning)
July 22nd seeds cracked and sent tail in search of love (24 hrs later)
July 22nd newly germ'd seed placed in "hempy" tail down
July 24th discovery of the new world


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

I left these little babies next too a big glass door for a few days. This door gets a good portion of the days sunlight. It was easy to monitor them and it was their birth place and I didnt want to move them just yet. I continued a very light water only just around the sprout. The whole idea is to keep the sprout healthy as its tap root moves down towards the reservior (approx 10 days). After about one week, I gave it enough water so that the res was full and water slightly leaked out. Growth was very slow compared to what we normally see on successful grows.....but just wait


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

I've moved the grow into my flouro grow/clone room and it's now day 12 and I believe the tap root has reached the res as growth has just now been noticeable. Temps are about 75-80 degrees with 60% humidity. I had a weak solution of nutes (300ppm) mixed up waiting for the root. It was prolly less than 300ppm because there was already regular water in the res. Still growth is slow for almost 2 weeks.....but just wait


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

Day 15....I know the root hit the res because these plants just took off. I believe there is a lil nute deficiency so I am going to buy and add some cal-mag to my mixture. Everything else is going fine so stand by for more picture progress proof.....just wait, it gets nice 
pic 2 is AK and pic 3 is PPP


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

Just to throw this out there, I have grown outside, flouros, cfl's, MH & HPS, closet, home made cab, pre fab cab, soil, hydro, and now perlite. I've had many positive experiences and definetely many different results. I have grown successfully indoors under all those lights to completion and nothing compares to the MH/HID results, but I've definately have been successful under all. So there is NO HATE from me in regards to how you grow. We all have to figure out what works for us given the situation we live in. I am by no means an expert or a guru or anything else like that. I read and learn from all of you. I dont care if your 18 or 80 because you may have encountered something to help me in my grows. This hempy bucket idea came from another forum I normally went too before it blew a gasket and has been gone for about 2 months. There were alot of questions and negative comments as well as a ton of positive comments with results posted with pic proof. So I said "what the hell" and gave it a shot. I hope this grow journal not only helps to prove another method, but also helps with any questions, doubts or concerns. Hempy is nothing state of the art new and has been around for quite a few years, but I have not heard much since joining RIU. Please feel free to chime in if you have any questions or comments. Thanks Boneman


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking good man. Thanks for your advice on my grow, figured I'd check yours out. 

Good luck with your hempy's. Can't wait to see how they turn out.

Officially subscribed.

Peace.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 14, 2008)

As I'm not familiar with the hempy buckets, do the roots grow down thru the perlite and then directly into the res?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, initially the tap root heads straight down towards the res the tells all his fellow roots that he discovered something good then they all flock down there. Once I noticed growth, I started watering the entire pot just as we do in soil because I'm sure the roots have spread out as well as down. I can see bunches of roots thru the water hole.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 14, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Day 15....I know the root hit the res because these plants just took off. I believe there is a lil nute deficiency so I am going to buy and add some cal-mag to my mixture. Everything else is going fine so stand by for more picture progress proof.....just wait, it gets nice
> pic 2 is AK and pic 3 is PPP


 Looking good, my PPP shouldn't be too far behind yours


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Once I noticed growth, I started watering the entire pot just as we do in soil because I'm sure the roots have spread out as well as down.


That's a good idea and I'm sure the trickling action helps oxygenate the water. So it's basically a wick system with the roots acting as their own wicks? Shallow Water Culture? Is that a word?

I like it  Looking healthy and strong


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 15, 2008)

Boneman do you know the Genetics of PPP?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 17, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> That's a good idea and I'm sure the trickling action helps oxygenate the water. So it's basically a wick system with the roots acting as their own wicks? Shallow Water Culture? Is that a word?
> 
> I like it  Looking healthy and strong


Shallow Water Culture, I like that. Yeah, I guess thats what you a call it.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Boneman do you know the Genetics of PPP?


Sorry Chron, not sure about the genitics other than the little info provided on the seedbanks that sell her. Everything i've read was positive and there are some killer outdoor tree pics. I'm talking over the roof and a trunk as thick as the barrel of a baseball bat...prolly thicker! 

Next post is the update


----------



## Boneman (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, so the last update, the plants were 15 days old and were suffering a little deficiency. I went ahead and got the cal-mag and added it to my feedings. WOW!! They loved it and greened right up. Definately made the right call there thanks to RIU. They continued under flouros until day 42. My PPP fem and her partner MRS!!! AK47!!! YES, Its a girl!! Did I get lucky or what? Mrs AK showed sex about a little over a month in veg. 

The PPP is squat and bushy and the AK is lean and mean. I shoulda FIM'd the AK but I just let her go. I've got the verticle space in my cab. Today (day 42) is the day I moved them into my 400w HPS A/C controlled cab. Temps are about 78-80 and humidity is about 50%.

Other than the small deficiency early on, the grow has gone along very well. I am more than impressed with this hempy set up.


----------



## cookin (Sep 17, 2008)

any updates, so hempys start pretty slow then?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 17, 2008)

cookin said:


> any updates, so hempys start pretty slow then?


Hey cookin...Yeah I guess you can say they start slow but when that tap root hits the res, they freaking take off. The first two weeks there is barely any noticeable growth. Ater that, it's on, I mean, it's ON!!! 

I will hopefully get all caught up and up to date tomorrow.


----------



## cookin (Sep 18, 2008)

cool yeah they are look pretty sweet, do you bother with ph and all that.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 18, 2008)

GL Boneman


----------



## Boneman (Sep 18, 2008)

Cookin, I have been using bottled natural spring water and because they have done so well, I havent even thought about PH.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Londoner  

I need to name my girls so far for AK: 
Svetlana 
Oxana 
Nadia

PPP:
Zena
Ms Bushy


----------



## cookin (Sep 18, 2008)

haha, nice names. what was the reason for using 100% perlite? just wondering as i'm going to start some hempys soon but aren't vermiculite and perlite just kind of rocks, i don't get how they absorb water and feed the roots???

just did a bit of research, you used it for its neutrality right and they have pores, cool.

I'm germing my ppp seeds now can't wait


----------



## Boneman (Sep 18, 2008)

Cookin, I read on another forum a thread from a dude named Hempy....Thus the "hempy" method. Some use 3-4 part p'lite to 1 part verm and some just use straight p'lite. I think the plant gets most of its nutrition and watering from the res, but I do feed the entire container. I dont think the p'lite really holds much hydration but rather serves as a medium for the roots to grow thru and grab a hold while heading to the res. This is the first time I have done this and I am having FANTASTIC results. My AK is definately a more vigorious growing plant and my PPP is stout and bushy. We'll see how it all turns out in the next 6 - 7 weeks. Keep looking


----------



## BigMike420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Hey cookin...Yeah I guess you can say they start slow but when that tap root hits the res, they freaking take off. The first two weeks there is barely any noticeable growth. Ater that, it's on, I mean, it's ON!!!
> 
> I will hopefully get all caught up and up to date tomorrow.


Great Thread! I'm going to be doing a hempy grow myself starting in a week or two! From what I have read, if you start them out in smaller pots e.g. 32oz cups and then transfer/bog to 1 or 2 g pots the beginning grow rate isn't so slow. But this is all hear say as I have never tried this method before. Subscribed!


----------



## Boneman (Sep 19, 2008)

BigMike420 said:


> Great Thread! I'm going to be doing a hempy grow myself starting in a week or two! From what I have read, if you start them out in smaller pots e.g. 32oz cups and then transfer/bog to 1 or 2 g pots the beginning grow rate isn't so slow. But this is all hear say as I have never tried this method before. Subscribed!


Thanks for the comments BigMike...I'm not sure if that concept will work or not because when you go from small pot to bigger pot, you still have to wait for the roots to make it down to the new res. Even though it starts out a bit slow, believe me, it catches up and explodes in growth at the rapid rate. I think in the original "hempy thread" it said to start out in the pot you will finish with. As you can see, I used a pot from walmart. The original thread uses a 3 gal bucket with a 1/2" or 5/8" hole drilled two (2) inches from the bottom. Some even glue a screen on the inside of the hole.


----------



## BigMike420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, but you can take advantage of the accelerated growth in the small container for a while b4 u bog to a bigger one. Not sure I'm explaining it right so you can understand what I mean. Check out the hempy collective thread started by azgrow. On about the 3rd page he shows pictures of what I'm talking about and gives a better explanation(foam cups inside of 1g buckets).


----------



## Boneman (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm with ya BigMike. Thats one of the cool things about hempy and anything different from mainstream growing. Lots of people have varied from the original version and updates posted by "Hempy" himself. We wouldnt be who we are if we didnt get stoned and try to reinvent the wheel. Stay tuned for another update very soon. I am just really really busy at work but its gonna slow down shortly. Thanks for subscribing. I'll already claiming my seat for your grow.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good bones, I like how the PPP grow's. Remind's me of the plant im flowering now. It's definately gunna be some good smoke no doubt.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 20, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Ok, so the last update, the plants were 15 days old and were suffering a little deficiency. I went ahead and got the cal-mag and added it to my feedings. WOW!! They loved it and greened right up. Definately made the right call there thanks to RIU. They continued under flouros until day 42. My PPP fem and her partner MRS!!! AK47!!! YES, Its a girl!! Did I get lucky or what? Mrs AK showed sex about a little over a month in veg.
> 
> The PPP is squat and bushy and the AK is lean and mean. I shoulda FIM'd the AK but I just let her go. I've got the verticle space in my cab. Today (day 42) is the day I moved them into my 400w HPS A/C controlled cab. Temps are about 78-80 and humidity is about 50%.
> 
> Other than the small deficiency early on, the grow has gone along very well. I am more than impressed with this hempy set up.


 are both your plants female?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 20, 2008)

Crazy-mental.....Thats a BIG 10-4. My PPP was a fem seed and my AK (only germ'd one seed) turned out to be female  I got lucky big time


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 20, 2008)

cool.
its just the bigger plant of the 2 looked very leggy like a male.
my wrong.
keep it up.


----------



## BigMike420 (Sep 20, 2008)

Boneman said:


> I'm with ya BigMike. Thats one of the cool things about hempy and anything different from mainstream growing. Lots of people have varied from the original version and updates posted by &quot;Hempy&quot; himself. We wouldnt be who we are if we didnt get stoned and try to reinvent the wheel. Stay tuned for another update very soon. I am just really really busy at work but its gonna slow down shortly. Thanks for subscribing. I'll already claiming my seat for your grow.


Word! Hopefully I can figure out how to post pics when the time comes...


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

We are now on day 50 of the journal and 1 week into flowering. I fed them twice this week, one last veg nute feeding then a plain water/molassas feeding. They are doing AWESOME and consuming twice as much as veg phase. My PPP Fem is just now showing pistils and has grown a few inches. My AK is OUT OF CONTROL!! She is growing like a mad woman and forming bud sites like crazy. The pics do not do justice. I have ordered Super Plant Tonic (SPT) from blue mountain organics on ebay. I will start that into my feedings next week. The top of my P'lite has a lil green tint to it, but it seems to be reaction to the nutes rather then anything else.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea the green tint to the perlite is the algae feeding on the nutes, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Your really tempting me to do a pure perlite grow


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Thanks Londoner
> 
> I need to name my girls so far for AK:
> Svetlana
> ...


AK47 = Svetlana "my lil russian beeyatch"
PPP = Zena "my warrior princess"

   

There you have it!


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks London +rep for the info 

I am so amazed at this hempy grow. The pics do not do Svet and Zena justice whatsoever. I am going to try and get some better pics that really show how well they are growing. My AK is unbelievably producing and did I say it STANK!! OMFG the next 2 months are gonna be fun 

I've added SPT from blue mountain organics (ebay store) about a week ago and I dont know if it was that, but something kicked them into gear. It sure didnt hurt them. It was advice from OhSogreen. He is the man!!


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you tried putting a big air stone in the bottom of the hempy things? 

Ive never grown this hempy style before but if i did id be inclined to have a large central air pump with splitter pipes going to each hempy pot, itd be like dwc/hempy hybrid then?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Have you tried putting a big air stone in the bottom of the hempy things?
> 
> Ive never grown this hempy style before but if i did id be inclined to have a large central air pump with splitter pipes going to each hempy pot, itd be like dwc/hempy hybrid then?


No I havent tried the air stones. I remember reading that there is no need for it. But there are always better experts out there trying different things. This is the method i'm using based off the thread by "hempy" and its working like a charm. I'm not tinkering with it at all.  Almost at the 60 day mark now (2 weeks into flowering) and nothing but a huge success.
 "if it aint broke, dont try to fix it"


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 21, 2008)

Londoner said:


> itd be like dwc/hempy hybrid then?


Ahem, shallow water culture 

I was thinking the same thing about airstones in the bottom. I'm sure the roots get plenty of oxygen in the perlite but I'm sure it couldn't hurt to oxygenate the res. Would an airstone fit down there?


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Its just an idea, it couldnt do any harm and would bring extra oxegen to the rootzone, iv even thought about doing some kind of air infusion into my soil one day, it wouldnt hurt to try it in one pot some day and see if it improves anything.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

The only thing I am about to introduce is CO2. Other than that, I'm gonna grow these out just as they are. If things continue as they are, I will be one happy camper.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 21, 2008)

Boneman said:


> The only thing I am about to introduce is CO2. Other than that, I'm gonna grow these out just as they are. If things continue as they are, I will be one happy camper.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I hear that!

Do you have enough light to utilize co2?


----------



## cookin (Sep 21, 2008)

how big are the pots your growing in, i noticed they were 8", how many litres do you reckon?

i'm thinking of doing 5 4 litres pots or maybe 6 litres, i've only got 250 watt hps so do you think that 4 should be enough get a nice yield or would 6 substantially improve it, or even more?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 21, 2008)

ZTF - They are under a 400w HPS in a mylar lined A/C cooled cab.

Cookin - Not sure but I think mine are 6 litres. I'll check. I really dont think the difference in size between 4-6 litres makes much difference in a hempy grow. This is my first shot at the "hempy" and so far so good.


----------



## cookin (Sep 22, 2008)

your nutes are for coco right? seems to be working... thats what i have from my other grows so i guess i'll just use them. how come you got cal-mag as well, i know you said you got a slight defficiency and that it sorted it out but you bought them before right? is that something to do with hempies or your nutes?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 22, 2008)

cookin said:


> your nutes are for coco right? seems to be working... thats what i have from my other grows so i guess i'll just use them. how come you got cal-mag as well, i know you said you got a slight defficiency and that it sorted it out but you bought them before right? is that something to do with hempies or your nutes?


I am using AN monkey juice grow and bloom, a & b for both and yes, its specially made for coco. I used it cuz thats what I had. I figured that p'lite has the same nutritional value as coco...NONE!! 

I'm not sure if it had to do with hempy or the nutes but my calcium deficiency went away.


----------



## samsosa (Sep 22, 2008)

Boneman, you've convinced me to go with something very simular in my box. Nice work indeed! Do you think I could put 2, small, 16 quart plastic containers, one on top of the other, maybe a lot of holes in the bottom of the one on top, res in the bottom, all perlite on top. Maybe to hold 6 plants instead of one. .... Multi-SWC? Awesome thread Bones! You got me thinking now of more ideas. Can't wait to see more pics of the bloom! Peace...


----------



## Boneman (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW Samsosa..thats a damn good idea. Give it a shot bro!! We might have something here. In any case do a few standard, true and tested "hempys", just in case the "multi - swc" runs into problems. 

I am so thrilled on how my grow is going. It's like raising a good kid...ALL LUCK!! ha ha just kidding  This hempy method is outta this world. I hope to provide quality results from start to finish.

 out


----------



## dum (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm relly intrested to see if this will work. I'm alsp itrested in getting some ppp for myself. Where are the forums of the results?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 24, 2008)

Boneman said:


> ZTF - They are under a 400w HPS in a mylar lined A/C cooled cab.


Nice, didn't realize you had a 400 watter. Much bigger than my 250! I guess pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 25, 2008)

Dum, you can google PPP and you'll get links to some grow journals. There you will find the monster outdoor grown PPP.

ZTF, stand by for more updates. I have been really really busy at work and haven't had the chance to post any updates. I have taken pics and all is still going very well.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 25, 2008)

Boneman said:


> ZTF, stand by for more updates. I have been really really busy at work and haven't had the chance to post any updates. I have taken pics and all is still going very well.


Excellent, I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## cookin (Sep 27, 2008)

whats your feeding schedule, i've just planted and am just watering for now but when they hit the res how often have you been nuting them


----------



## Boneman (Sep 27, 2008)

What kind of pot are you using? With mine, I can see when the res is dry. During veg I watered them w/nutes every 3 or 4 days for two weeks then once w/plain water, then back to the nutes. Now that I am in flowering, I mix up 2 gallons of nute mix and when thats gone, i mix up 1 gallon of plain water w/molassas and use until its gone then back to the nute mix. During flowering, I am feeding them just about everyday. They are taking off like crazy and loving life. Hope this helps


----------



## Boneman (Sep 27, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Have you tried putting a big air stone in the bottom of the hempy things?
> 
> Ive never grown this hempy style before but if i did id be inclined to have a large central air pump with splitter pipes going to each hempy pot, itd be like dwc/hempy hybrid then?


Londoner, one thing I failed to mention about the airstone recommendation. There is no "pool" of water to bubble up onto the roots. The roots are down there all mixed up in the p'lite and absorbing what little water is left at the bottom of the pot.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 27, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Londoner, one thing I failed to mention about the airstone recommendation. There is no "pool" of water to bubble up onto the roots. The roots are down there all mixed up in the p'lite and absorbing what little water is left at the bottom of the pot.



Wasnt making any recommendations mate, nor was i suggesting you do it.

It was just something that popped into my head while i was reading your journal, and its something ive thought about before, and was merely asking if it ever crossed your mind.

I remember reading another hempy thread on another site and the OP was getting a seriously hard time from another user saying without any form of air exchange in the pots the air would soon become stale and the water at the bottom would soon become anaerobic (the OP used the base of the buckets as reservoirs with water level indicating pipes on the outside) basically he was saying the hempy shouldnt and wont work, now we all know and can quite clearly see thats bullshit, but he could of been on to something, adding airation can only improve things for the rootzone, weve all seen how well Natmoons airbasket idea works, and im sure you understand the principles of flood and drain in pots? It replaces all the air within the rootzone periodically and when you get flood and drain correct it can give you some serious yields, i know i used grow with it.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Londoner. I think i remember reading that thread you are referring too. I've read so many they all mash together and so many that were very critical of the "hempy" grow. 
I am getting ready to give another update with pics. I just cant seem to get pictures good enough to show how well they are doing. Svetlana is going to have one giant snow covered main cola  and is shaping up nicely. Zena is forming well also but is shorter and bushier. Stay tuned


----------



## Londoner (Sep 27, 2008)

got my eyes peeled my man


----------



## Boneman (Sep 27, 2008)

2 weeks into flowering everything is still going well. I have bumped up my bloom ppm from 800 to 1000 with no noticeable problems. Some of the bottom fan leaves have turned a bit yellow but I am not worried because its only one or two of the original fan leaves. I have also gave them a good feeding of plain water with molasses. The pics do not do Svet and Zena justice!

Zena day 14 of flower





Zena main cola







Svet day 14 of flower






Svet main cola






Zena and Svet side by side 2 week flower and 57 days old


----------



## cookin (Sep 29, 2008)

don't know if its just me but i can't see the pics...


----------



## Boneman (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, I was able to see them fine but I will post thumnails just in case. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Londoner (Sep 29, 2008)

Lookin nice boneman 

Starting to flower up nicely, what height are they at now?

They dont look like theyve stretched much in the first couple of weeks of 12/12, nice, ya gonna have some dense plants there mate.


----------



## dum (Sep 30, 2008)

Dam those look good. I think that I'll give this method a tray myself.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 30, 2008)

They have grown about an inch a day in flowering and Zena is almost catching up to Svetlana. TONS of bud sites and dense too. I hope I can get pics that do my girls justice. My next updates have height pictures with a tape measure. Thanks for the comments


----------



## Londoner (Sep 30, 2008)

One thing i just noticed boneman, the very first pic in the last picture update, you see the lower leaf yellowing, its yellowing between the veins with the veins staying green.

Thats classic Mg deficiency starting there mate.

Mg def's are most common in early flowering after the stretch as this is the time they use the most Mg.

Half a teaspoon of epsom salts first disolved in half a cup of hot water then added to every 4ltrs of nute solution should sort nip it in the bud early with a one-off treatment or one teaspoon of epsom salts prepared the same way to 4ltrs of water and applied as a foliar spray once or twice.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey London, I have Cal-Mag...should I bump up the doseage a bit? Or just go with the epsom salt? Thanks for the look and recommendation


----------



## Londoner (Sep 30, 2008)

Yea thats the first sign that the plant is robbing Mg from the lower leaves to sustain new growth, Mg is key to new tissue production, this is why Mg uptake is at its peak after the stretch and full flower begins, this is the time that the plant is making the most new tissue.

Most base ferts contain little or no Mg.

How long have you been using the Ca/Mg already? Has that leaf been yellowing in that way since starting the cal/mag?

You may have already caught early it by using the Ca/Mg already.

Personally ive never used Ca/Mg i use the epsom salts because its a whole heap cheaper, 99p from any pharmacy.

Just be carefull with Mg because slightly too much will badly lockout other nutes which is why foliar application is probably the best option.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry i have been meaning 2 stop by iv been very busY WITH MY STUFF 


everything looks great 
i will b watching 

good luck bone man-


----------



## Boneman (Oct 1, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Sorry i have been meaning 2 stop by iv been very busY WITH MY STUFF
> 
> 
> everything looks great
> ...


Hey Cam, thanks for stopping by. Everything is going pretty well with this hempy grow.


----------



## dum (Oct 1, 2008)

About how hard would you say this is? 1 is outside with no fertilizer and 10 is building your own advance aero system.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 2, 2008)

dum said:


> About how hard would you say this is? 1 is outside with no fertilizer and 10 is building your own advance aero system.


If I understand you correctly, 1 is easiest and 10 is hardest in reference to my "hempy" grow?

I would say 2 maybe 3 only because you still have to mix up and feed nutes and refrain from over doing it. Other than that, its pretty much on auto pilot.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 2, 2008)

I imagine its just like soil growing but with a different medium??


----------



## dum (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry I forgot to ask this before, how often do you have to water?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, its kinda like a soil grow with a res. 

During veg I watered every 3-4 days. Now during flowering I water just about everyday


----------



## Boneman (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry everyone! My PC that has all my pics on it is under the weather. I think I need a new power supply cuz it wont start up. I'll take some new pics today and pick back up with the journal. No worries, Svet and Zena are doing well and flourishing


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol dont talk to me about pc problems  Good to hear the girls are still doin well.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go Boneman, a bit of info you might find interesting.

One of my girls have just started showing an Mg def today, so i dug out this for my own reference and thought you might wanna have a read.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



This subject keeps coming up, so.

What are Epsom salts?

It is crystallised magnesium sulphate. It is a naturally occurring mineral that is used by all living things.

Chemical name: Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate ( or Hydrated).

Chemical Formula: MgSO4 + 7H2O , (Hydrated Magnesium Sulphate).

Mineral Name: Epsomite (MgSO4 + 7H2O).

Similar minerals: Kieserite (MgSO4 + H2O, Hydrated Magnesium Sulphate)
Hexahydrite (MgSO4 + 6H2O).

Magnesium Sulphate is found in 95% mineral waters! Up to 2% of ocean sea salt is Magnesium Sulphate.

Human body needs Magnesium Sulphate!

This simple mineral is often in short supply in modern grown foods and people are often deficient in it. Raising the levels of it often help to reduce severe acute asthma attacks, its used to manage seizures associated with toxemia of pregnancy. It is helpful with all sorts of muscle contraction problems, also several dysrhythmias problems. Has been used for hundreds of years as a liver cleanser and as a purgative.

When used external such as in a bath, magnesium sulphate is absorbed through the skin, it draws toxins from the body, sedates the nervous system, reduces swelling, relaxes muscles.

As a foot soak: Soothe aches, remove odours, and soften rough skin with a foot soak. Add 1/2 cup of Epsom Salt to a large pan of warm water. Soak sprains and bruises: Epsom Salt will reduce the swelling of sprains and bruises. Add 2 cups Epsom Salt to a warm bath, and soak. Or locally use a warm epsom salt-soaked compress to reduce swelling from scrapes, use a cold compress to take the sting out of insect bites.

Epsom salts are named for the mineral rich waters of Epsom, England, where they were known at least as far back as Shakespeare's day. The salts were originally produced by evaporating the spring water where the mineral occurred.

For plants epsom salts can supply two essential chemicals that they need, ie Magnesium and Sulphur in a soluble form absorbable through both the leaves and roots. At the dilution plants need it, it is also friendly to the soil/compost micro flora and stimulates the micro herd.

Overdone like anything it will cause harm to the soil and its fauna. Like everything its about balance. If the plant does not need it don't give it.

With a large plant outdoors in cultivated soil with a good balance of nutrients will never show/have an Mg deficiency. The reason is that its root system is unlimited, a large plant will have a feeder root mass occupying 1 to 2 thousand litres of top soil. The Cannabis plants use of Mg increases as it matures and will be at its peak at around the third week of flowering on 12/12. A plentiful supply at this time is critical to facilitate the transformation into full flowering mode. Because indoor plants grown in containers have a restricted root mass, this is the time where you are most likely to see a problem. It needs dealing with at this early stage.

With cannabis Mg deficiency shows on the lower sunleaves first, the green between the veins becoming a little lighter green as the very early symptom. Seeing it at this stage means the plants are telling you I need magnesium now!

Dosage for misting:

1 level teaspoon to a heaped teaspoon per litre of water.

Dosage for watering:

1 level desert to a heaped tablespoon per 5 litres of water.

Dissolve the epsom salts in some hot water first to make sure it has all dissolved properly.

Applications:

1. As a foliar misting just before lights out. Repeat this every three days until you see an improvement.

2. Use when watering/feeding in compost: Once in the vegetative stage, & twice when in flower (day 10 & day 35).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


See my leaf? Its just one leaf like one of your lower leaves.

The first sign. Lower leaf tissue yellowing between the veins with the veins still green and yellowing last.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 6, 2008)

Good info Londoner...thanks. Hopefully in the next day or two i'll get caught up with this journal. My computer is still being stooopid


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 6, 2008)

kiss-asskiss-assGREAT INFO THANKS


Londoner said:


> Here you go Boneman, a bit of info you might find interesting.
> 
> One of my girls have just started showing an Mg def today, so i dug out this for my own reference and thought you might wanna have a read.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking good boneman. Can't wait to see some more pics my friend.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry guys and girls...puter was ill the last several days and all my pictures were loaded on it. I'm back up now and will post a quick catch up. kiss-ass

Here we are @day 61 and the 16th day of flower. All in all everything is going very well. I've had a wayward leaf change color here and there, but nothing has spread and growth is still vigorious. 

Here are a few pics to show how well Svet and Zena are doing in their "hempy" home 

Zenas main cola @day 16






Svets main cola day 16 of flower






Zena and Svet side by side/Day 16 flower


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

everything going alright


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah man those girls are looking awsome. This is gunna be a nice harvest.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Yeah man those girls are looking awsome. This is gunna be a nice harvest.


Thanks Chron....Remember that this journal is a few weeks behind due to some issues I had. They are freaking crazy budding beeyatch's right now.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Sorry guys and girls...puter was ill the last several days and all my pictures were loaded on it. I'm back up now and will post a quick catch up. kiss-ass
> 
> Here we are @day 61 and the 16th day of flower. All in all everything is going very well. I've had a wayward leaf change color here and there, but nothing has spread and growth is still vigorious.
> 
> ...


Wheres the pics Boneman? Is it just me?


----------



## dum (Oct 9, 2008)

I cant see them either


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry Londoner and Dum, here they are attached again in a different way.


----------



## dum (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks, works now, really quick response by the way.


----------



## dum (Oct 9, 2008)

PPP looks great. I think we started flowering around the same time and yours are around twice the size. It's probable because I'm using cheap soil and a MH shoplight.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2008)

Dum, My PPP is awesome but the AK 47 is completely freaking me out. Svet's (AK47) main cola is one GIANT BUD!! Zena (PPP) smells so damn good and is also budding up good. I will not be able to update with more pics until the weekend, but please stop back. They are definately looking good


----------



## dum (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I think that I got them confused. the perlite looks kinda green, is that ok?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah its green and from what I have been told its just algae feeding on the nutes and nothing to worry about. Actually its been green for quite a long time now and no side effects.


----------



## dum (Oct 14, 2008)

Hows it been going lately.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Dum, things are going great. I'm gonna do some updates in about an hour.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Sorry Londoner and Dum, here they are attached again in a different way.


Looks good boney lol looks like the Mg def hasnt taken much of a toll, my haze mist lost quite a few leaves to the dreaded Mg def, but its slowed down now after a couple of shots of the epsom salts.

Within a day of noticing the first Mg deficient leaf about 8 big fans had yellowed completely, by the time the Mg in the epsoms started being uptaken and processed id lost nearly 30 leaves!!  but they were all lower leaves and none of the mid and upper leaves are affected so im not too bothered by it, as long it doesnt start again!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Yeah its green and from what I have been told its just algae feeding on the nutes and nothing to worry about. Actually its been green for quite a long time now and no side effects.


Yep its just algae feeding on the nutes and growing under the light, i get it on the top of my compost when the plants are young and the compo is exposed to light, i get the same thing in my fish tank from the sun shining through it, because its near a window, some of these algae's can be beneficial to the plant, contributing to, and feeding the micro-herd living in the rootzone.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

Londoner, I think what happened was that I used too much Cal-Mag in the jug I mixed my nutes in. I used twice the amount stated on the bottle and didnt realize it until I mixed the next batch. 

I gave them a good flush and got back on track. Stand by for pic updates in about an hour.

 out


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

Day 32 of flower. As you can see the main colas and bud sites are starting to frost up very nicely and along with that comes the rank stank of the AK47 aka "Svet". 
I previously mixed a gallon jug of nutes and used twice the amount of Cal-Mag as prescribed. Just an oversight on my part  A few good feedings of just plain water and it all worked itself out. The gallon jug lasts me about 3-4 feedings so the girls got their share of Cal-Mag!! 

Both Svet and Zena are budding up very nicely but I would have to say that the AK47 is "out budding" the PPP at this point. We still have plenty of time left so we'll see. Zena has a sweet pine smell to her. A heavenly smell if you will 

Here are the pics:


----------



## cookin (Oct 15, 2008)

looking nice boneman!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are some nice lookin' colas you got goin on!


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

Cookin, ZTF.....Thanks!!  I am so proud of my girls and their blossoming. Svet is 31" and Zena is 29". There has been ZERO verticle growth in the past week but definately some fattening up. 

Thanks for the comments guys 

 out


----------



## dum (Oct 15, 2008)

What the Hell!!! I started flowering like 10 days after yours look about a month ahead of mine. That AK cola is so huge I just don't believe that you started flowering when you say that you did. If you had to say what the most important parts of your grow is (aside from ANY light of ANY medium) what would you say it is? Are those big buds the product of CO2?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Dum...Glad you stopped back to check it out. I started flowering on Sept 8th or 9th. I dont have any CO2 set up. Just a 400 HPS and A/C cooled cab. I've been using Advanced Nutrients Monkey Juice the entire grow. Other than molassas, super plant tonic, and some micro tea....thats it.  The AK main cola is as thick as a fat banana right now 

I guess the most important part is the total environment working in harmony. I'm not thru yet, but hopefully all will remain on course.

 out


----------



## dum (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, maybe it's just the strain. Have you ever flowered with a MH bulb?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2008)

I have not flowered using MH. AK's flowering time is 53-63 days


----------



## cookin (Oct 16, 2008)

do you reckon you'll be finishing on schedule then or maybe a bit earlier because of the buckets?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 16, 2008)

Cookin, I wish I could tell ya. I've got a 60-100x 420 scope and 30x loupe that will tell me when to harvest. I'm not cutting these girls down until they are completely done.  I cant wait!!


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 16, 2008)

Dam those look nice! mmmmmmm


----------



## Boneman (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks guy...I cant stop admiring them either.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm going to try to get an update posted by tomorrow but if I cant,,,,the next post wont be until the 27th. Sorry 

Everything is still going SUPER FROSTY He HEH!!


----------



## predator0187 (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome grow!!

Great information here.

I have seen those same pots at walmart and was wondering what I could do with them.

When you water them you put it directly in the res? and do you fill it up or how much do you water them?

Awesome...great tech


----------



## Boneman (Oct 20, 2008)

Those pots are from wal mart. I water them from the top just as you would for a soil grow. I water them until it starts coming out of the res.
Wait till I am able to take the next set of pics....they are absolutly SIC looking!! Frosting and fattening up very nicely. Svet (ak47) is damn near one GIANT COLA and Zena (PPP) is catching up quickly. I am so impressed with this hempy method. 

Thanks for stopping by predator and offering me those positive comments


----------



## dum (Oct 20, 2008)

So let me get this straight, you do everything like you would in soil except the water that you use is from hydo solution of nutes?


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey boneman some dank ass looking plants right there!!! Mad props man! i any of mine come out looking that crazy! 

~Cheers~


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 20, 2008)

suppose to say "I hope any of mine come out like that" lol damn stoner i am


----------



## Boneman (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome back Dum...The nutes I am using is AN's Monkey Juice. Its designed for coco coir but can be used in soil as well. I mix it up in gallon jugs of water and feed it straight on top of the p'lite until it starts running out of the res. I also add (in the gal jug) molassas, cal-mag, SPT, and some micros. I dont really think the nute brand matters much as long as you mix it up and feed them. 

BuddyJ-thanks for the nice comments. I hope yours come out DANK from the DANK as well 

 out


----------



## dum (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that I'll try this with a clone soon.


----------



## predator0187 (Oct 22, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Those pots are from wal mart. I water them from the top just as you would for a soil grow. I water them until it starts coming out of the res.
> Wait till I am able to take the next set of pics....they are absolutly SIC looking!! Frosting and fattening up very nicely. Svet (ak47) is damn near one GIANT COLA and Zena (PPP) is catching up quickly. I am so impressed with this hempy method.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by predator and offering me those positive comments



Of course!!

Learning new things is what improves us to begin with. I am absolutely impressed with your methods and have already gone to purchase perlite for my new clones taking root as we speak. I am going to try 4 plants...2 in perlite and 2 in regular soil. It will be neat because I will use clones from the same plant and see how different they grow in different mediums.

I can't wait to see pictures of them all frosty! I wish you the best of luck at harvest time!!!


----------



## dum (Oct 22, 2008)

Predator, you should add a hydro grow to that and and that will be the best side by side EVER.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 22, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Day 32 of flower. As you can see the main colas and bud sites are starting to frost up very nicely and along with that comes the rank stank of the AK47 aka "Svet".
> I previously mixed a gallon jug of nutes and used twice the amount of Cal-Mag as prescribed. Just an oversight on my part  A few good feedings of just plain water and it all worked itself out. The gallon jug lasts me about 3-4 feedings so the girls got their share of Cal-Mag!!
> 
> Both Svet and Zena are budding up very nicely but I would have to say that the AK47 is "out budding" the PPP at this point. We still have plenty of time left so we'll see. Zena has a sweet pine smell to her. A heavenly smell if you will
> ...


 Awsome shit i hope my PPP looks like that. From the way things are going it probably will.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 23, 2008)

looking nice. that AK looks tasty


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

dam bone man great job 

i wanna clone ur plant lolol

keep up that great work


Boneman said:


> Day 32 of flower. As you can see the main colas and bud sites are starting to frost up very nicely and along with that comes the rank stank of the AK47 aka "Svet".
> I previously mixed a gallon jug of nutes and used twice the amount of Cal-Mag as prescribed. Just an oversight on my part  A few good feedings of just plain water and it all worked itself out. The gallon jug lasts me about 3-4 feedings so the girls got their share of Cal-Mag!!
> 
> Both Svet and Zena are budding up very nicely but I would have to say that the AK47 is "out budding" the PPP at this point. We still have plenty of time left so we'll see. Zena has a sweet pine smell to her. A heavenly smell if you will
> ...


----------



## KingJMS (Oct 24, 2008)

awesome buds, holmes! I can't wait till my PPP's look like that!

much love.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys!! nice avatars too 
I just got back from being out of town for 4 days and left my babies under someone elses care. So my a/c is on during the day and off at night...well it was off the entire 4 days! Also....bonehead hand sprayed my plants twice while the 400w HPS was on. Needless to say, some of the fan leaves got a lil crispy. 
Good thing they are nice and healthy heh? You can tell they are very close to finishing up as the larger fan leaves are turning completly yellow from the plant sucking everybit of "N" as time nears the end of their lifecycle. I will update with pics as soon as I can get a chance. Svets trics are 100% milky with zero amber yet and Zena's are about 50% milky/clear. PPP has about a two week longer flowering period compared to the AK. Pics to come soon


----------



## moses224 (Oct 26, 2008)

carefull with the superthrive. Dont add after veg. I have had plants strecthc 2 feet while flowering while ones without only stretched 12". ruins that one large cola im looking for. Point. Great for VEg A NONO for flower


----------



## Boneman (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally got a chance to take some pics today. I am within 2 weeks of harvest for Svet and 3.5 weeks for Zena. That is based on the posted flowering times per strain. I have a 420 scope and will harvest based on the trics. As I said earlier, I was gone for 4 days and my caretaker misted them every morning and there are some crispy leaf syndrome going on. For Svet, it was no big deal because all the older fan leaves were turning yellow but Zena still had a bit to go. Needless to say....the buds are still very nice and stinky....ENJOY!!

Svet complete 32" day 50






Zena 29" day 50


----------



## smokeh (Oct 28, 2008)

is PPP not a purple strain?

the AK cola looks huge. cant wait to see ur dried product


----------



## Boneman (Oct 28, 2008)

Smokeh-PPP (this strain) is Nirvanas Pure Power Plant. I believe that there is also a *Purple* Power Plant strain as well.

Thanks for stopping by. My AK cola is huge, frosty and I cant wait to see what the next 2-3 weeks provides.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad ass bro. That's some serious shit there. I'll be following this cause I just started a PPP. Great job bro


----------



## Boneman (Oct 28, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Bad ass bro. That's some serious shit there. I'll be following this cause I just started a PPP. Great job bro


Thanks for the kind comments KiloBit. It has turned out totally bad ass and I cant wait till the finish!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 28, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Smokeh-PPP (this strain) is Nirvanas Pure Power Plant. I believe that there is also a *Purple* Power Plant strain as well.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. My AK cola is huge, frosty and I cant wait to see what the next 2-3 weeks provides.


 Dude PPP is so fucking awsome. I can't wait to see the harvest and the smoke report so i know what to expect. Im about 5 weeks behind you so your thread is really inspirational to me bones. Probably because im growing PPP too. The AK47 definately looks better but i bet the PPP will smoke better.  Have you thought about what strain your gunna grow next. Im gunna go with purple haze for sure next time.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Dude PPP is so fucking awsome. I can't wait to see the harvest and the smoke report so i know what to expect. Im about 5 weeks behind you so your thread is really inspirational to me bones. Probably because im growing PPP too. The AK47 definately looks better but i bet the PPP will smoke better.  Have you thought about what strain your gunna grow next. Im gunna go with purple haze for sure next time.


Thanks bro!! The AK looks better and is quite a bit bigger, but the PPP smells so much better and the buds are starting to look more dense. The PPP has a pine smell and the AK smells like a house fulla cat piss. Good thing that I have a carbon scrubber. 

I have Kali Mist and columbian red haze for my next grow.


----------



## THseaman (Oct 29, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Thanks bro!! The AK looks better and is quite a bit bigger, but the PPP smells so much better and the buds are starting to look more dense. The PPP has a pine smell and the AK smells like a house fulla cat piss. Good thing that I have a carbon scrubber.
> 
> I have Kali Mist and columbian red haze for my next grow.


So you're going to grow from seed again? Growing from seed Hempy style is really starting to frustrate me. Initial growth is SO SLOOOOOOOW! My Hempy Seedlings are 2 weeks old tomorrow and MAYBE 2 inches tall. (check em out here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125119-hempy-bucket-mix.html#post1538239)

I should have started in rockwool or peete moss cubes and then transferred to hempy when they were well rooted to speed things up. 

Are you going to start your next grow in cubes?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 29, 2008)

Two weeks is nothing. Once rooted and nuted properly, they will take off. Have patience THseaman.

I started from seed and the next one will be the same...maybe a few clones.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 29, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Two weeks is nothing. Once rooted and nuted properly, they will take off. Have patience THseaman.
> 
> I started from seed and the next one will be the same...maybe a few clones.


 I don't mean to bother you bro but if you could take some more good shots of the PPP bud up close i would be very grateful. I just love looking at your pics, they are incredible man. I gotta give props where props is deserved. You got this down pat my friend.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Chron,
I will take some nice bud shots shortly and post them. I'll try to get some nice close ones. Maybe I'll do one post for each....Svet (AK-47) and Zena (PPP). Check back soon


----------



## Tdblu09 (Oct 30, 2008)

Boneman......F'n BEAUTIFUL!!!! Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2008)

Tdblu09 said:


> Boneman......F'n BEAUTIFUL!!!! Great Job!!!!!


Thanks bro! Stand by for some SIC pics !!


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2008)

For all the Porn freaks in da house!! I'll expect MUCH + REP for this submission  These are all porn shots of my girl ZENA (PPP)


----------



## dum (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my god, how can I get my plant to love me like that?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Dum....You were the 1st reply on my bud porn and it took 2 hours!! Tomorrow I will do the same for Svet my AK-47. She is a bit closer to finishing than Zena is and her buds are just a TAD bit bigger


----------



## Londoner (Oct 31, 2008)

Lookin nice mate


----------



## dum (Oct 31, 2008)

soooooo suugary, it reminds me of sourpowder on gummies. they look beautiful.


----------



## THseaman (Oct 31, 2008)

they both look really good dude. great work!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2008)

Boneman said:


> For all the Porn freaks in da house!! I'll expect MUCH + REP for this submission  These are all porn shots of my girl ZENA (PPP)



OKOK imagine the Homer slobber groan that he uses for Donuts or Beer or whatever the feck. Now insert Bonemans Zena auhuguhgugguhguhgg.

Bone man does Zena stink?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 31, 2008)

Kilo, Zena stinks but she has a sweet pine smell that makes it heavenly!! Her sister and cell mate is Svet the AK47 so maybe some of Z's stink is really part of Svets?

Stand by for a post on Svet!! She's gonna make your weiner hard


----------



## Boneman (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is bud porn for Svetlana my AK47 Beeyatch!! Yuppers....send the +rep for this one also....Much appreciated!!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh man. What are you trying to do to us? lol Question, back to Zena, how long you veg her? And how long flower? I know you got it here somewhere but this thread is fecking big. Thanks bro. Feck I hope my girl looks half as good as these two hotties. Oh yeah, +rep for you.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Kilo...I vegged for about 6 weeks for both PPP and AK. Flower time for PPP is 8-10 weeks and AK47 is 7-9 weeks. They have both been flowering for almost 8 weeks. Svet is almost done and Zena still has another week or two to go. 

Thanks for stopping by bro and giving me props


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 31, 2008)

im very scared to see how big mines gonna get if thats how huge yours are.... wow... im real scared lol


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi ya Toad, Both Svet and Zena are almost 3 feet tall...33 inches to be exact. I really could only handle maybe 6 inches more due to the verticle limitations of my DIY Cab. Regardless, it's turned out super great and I thank Hempy everyday. What sized containers are you using?


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 1, 2008)

i went from a 1 gal, to a 3 gal. now Bertha's in a 5 gal... still growing too, bout to set up the T5 today to get all her clones out and flower away.... im scared to see what happens considering i only got about 4.5ft high... i might have to move to the garage


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah with 5 gal buckets aint no tellin. good luck


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 1, 2008)

lol... fuck me. i was hopin you'd say something that would encourage me.... ill get a pic asap. she surely did live up to her name tho... been veggin since aug 1


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats 3 months veg bro! Your gonna have a monster!! What strain is it your growing?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Looking fabulous Boneman. When did you say that would be ready and you were going to ship that to me? lol


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 1, 2008)

ummm lol... i know its 3 months rofl. oh god, what was i thinking... i have no idea of the strain, unlabeled clone from the club... doesnt look like a sativa, but may be a hybrid... the stalk is about .... big LOL its got its own canopy... hahhaah


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Chiceh>>>Even with your missing tooth, I'd personally deliver all of it  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Hey Chiceh>>>Even with your missing tooth, I'd personally deliver all of it  Thanks for stopping by


 
I was just kidding, but that shit looks wicked, lol. Keep on growing.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks soo sooo sooooo much for stopping by and passing along your KUDOS  Chiceh is always welcome in my home 

Thanks Sweetie


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

dont you hate those "There were alot of negative comments" i think we should all try to help each other instead of just pooping on peoples setups. plus as i mentioned before nobody likes the "i wouldnt do that if i were you"

p.s. your NOT me
P.P.S. most know it alls dont know shit

WINKDOGG


----------



## burlingo (Nov 2, 2008)

well popped over to see your "bud porn" all i can i say is.....

i'm aroused 

haha, i can only hope and pray that mine will come anywhere near this! 

looks fantastic!

+rep for adding many pics to my bud porn file


----------



## HandlebarsMC2 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet Grow + rep . Can't wait to here how it smokes! Keep mother Earth green:}

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow-2.html#post1517263


----------



## Boneman (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I'm gonna start Svet on a strict molassas and water diet. I thought I saw amber, but when I cut a snow covered tip and looked at it with my 60-100x scope, it was about 80% milky and maybe a slight amber starting but very slight. I do think she will peak out within the next two weeks. She just got her last feeding of nutes with overdrive.

I'll keep the progress posted


----------



## smokeh (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice, plus rep! love AK, hope mine turn out like that


----------



## Boneman (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks smokeh and I hope your comes out nice too. I am getting pretty close to harvesting my AK and my scale and curing jars are ready


----------



## dum (Nov 4, 2008)

Tight, can't wait for the harvest pics, if you could (it might be a bad idea I don't know) can you please do all the 
trimming before you cut it down so we can see what it would look like as just buds and stem?
I always like those pictures.







sorry but I have to say YESSSSS, Obama did it,
even if you weren't for him (I know there's a lot of libertarians here) you have to acknowledge the voter turn out
80,000,000!
that's more than quadruple 2004 I think.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

dum said:


> if you could (it might be a bad idea I don't know) can you please do all the
> trimming before you cut it down


Dont ask for much do ya


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Dont ask for much do ya


Trimming is a beeyatch Dum, I dont even want to think about attempting to do it while its still in the medium. I'll give it a bit of a try though


----------



## dum (Nov 5, 2008)

ok don't worry about it acutally, I don't want to be a backseat driver.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries Dum.....Its all good. I'll give it a try and post a pic or two.


----------



## dum (Nov 5, 2008)

YESSSSSS

I'm used to really small buds.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2008)

My lil popcorn nugs are bigger than some main colas I've grown before. ha ha


----------



## newbgrower123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see how your harvest turns out. I won't have any huge buds like yours since I LST'd them but I'm hoping to get some good sized ones too


----------



## dum (Nov 5, 2008)

I completely messed up transplanting way over over due plants right before flowering. my biggest bud on a five foot plant is less than an eighth.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2008)

Dum, the main cola on my AK is freaking huge. She's gonna get chopped down here pretty soon. I'll do a wet and dry weight


----------



## emjikay (Nov 5, 2008)

DAMNNNN! nice job bone. Couple questions. What light did you use for flowering? How tall is Svet now? (I have a lil height to work with in my room. ~3.5ft) What did you do to counter svets smell because i hear they stink like no other


----------



## dum (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't wait any longer, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 6, 2008)

emjikay said:


> DAMNNNN! nice job bone. Couple questions. What light did you use for flowering? How tall is Svet now? (I have a lil height to work with in my room. ~3.5ft) What did you do to counter svets smell because i hear they stink like no other


Svet is 40" tall including the container. Plant alone is 32" I purchased the elf carbon scrubber from High Tech Garden Supply and that totally controls the smell. YES!!! AK47's STANK BAD!! 

Dum - I cant wait either. I just did a good flush. Mostly cloudy with just a few amber trics....it's getting close  I have a nice jug of molassas & water for the last sweetining efforts 

I just took a few more pics give me some time to load and process them and I will put them up.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are a few more pics of Svet. She is at day 59 of flower. This morning I gave her a good fresh water flush and put her back under the 400W HPS sun 

I have a bottle of molassas water to carry her through until I get a few more trics turning amber. As of now there are only a very few amber trics. The buds look done but the trics tell me she needs just a little bit longer.

Any experienced AK47 growers out there have any advice?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn this is a great grow, I'm still reading it but ya plants look great

+rep


----------



## Boneman (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Mane
I'm lovin this grow. It went so well for my 1st hempy style. I will mos def continue with it and hopefully try clones next time.


----------



## newbgrower123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Those close-ups are making my mouth water. I hope my AK's come out half as good as your girl.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Newbgrower. Have patience, give them love and try not to over think it and make it harder than it is. I will be harvesting pretty soon...I cant freakin wait. I have only a few amber trics as of this morning  Maybe another week and I will be set. Lets hope

Thanks for stopping by and commenting


----------



## dum (Nov 7, 2008)

the cola is a perfect shape and better than perfect size. The whole plant looks like a bud.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea you gotta clone next time


----------



## Boneman (Nov 7, 2008)

dum said:


> the cola is a perfect shape and better than perfect size. The whole plant looks like a bud.


Thanks Dum....She is just about one giant bud 



mane2008 said:


> Yea you gotta clone next time


Clones mos def. I took a couple when Svet and Zena were in veg but I screwed them up and they croaked. Better luck next time


----------



## usks (Nov 7, 2008)

Boneman,
if you post one more beautiful pic of your babies i will cry!
SO STOP! i'm so jelouse!!  i want to fast foward time or some shit so i can see what mine'll be like lol

B E A U T I F U L
i love ur crop


----------



## dum (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, I just noticed that bat, that top cola looks like more than both of my five footers put together. WOW, at first I thought that having a green thumb came from expierence and reading but now I see that growers are born with the ability to grow because I will never produce anything like that. Maybe I can get that good with hard work and years of practice. Either way I'm not going to stop growing and I'm going to have my next mother grown in perlite. that bud looks amazing (even if it were tiny size I would be jealous) though, oooooooo.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

usks said:


> Boneman,
> if you post one more beautiful pic of your babies i will cry!
> SO STOP! i'm so jelouse!!  i want to fast foward time or some shit so i can see what mine'll be like lol
> 
> ...


USKS,
I dont think the pics will stop. Just too many ppl out there relying on me for their "pleasures". 
Ha ha ha I sound like a phone sex whore  I know what you mean though  
Thanks for the comments ~ Boneman



dum said:


> Wow, I just noticed that bat, that top cola looks like more than both of my five footers put together. WOW, at first I thought that having a green thumb came from expierence and reading but now I see that growers are born with the ability to grow because I will never produce anything like that. Maybe I can get that good with hard work and years of practice. Either way I'm not going to stop growing and I'm going to have my next mother grown in perlite. that bud looks amazing (even if it were tiny size I would be jealous) though, oooooooo.


Thanks again Dum. Yesterday I had a long day at work and by the time I got home the lights were off for the day  I felt like I was having withdrawels or something. Thats plant love heh? Today Svet got hopefully her last watering. Of course it contained molassas for that sweetness and bud swelling qualities. I will be keeping a close scope (420 scope) on her waiting on those trics to amber up a bit 

Thanks for stopping by again ~ Boneman


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

**UPDATE**
I just trimmed a small piece of "SNOW COVERED" leaf right up next to the bud and saw what was close to 40% AMBER TRICS!!! Tonight when the lights normally go off I am going to move her out of the cab and into a nice dark cool space and leave here there for about 36 hours before i break out the scissors. I cant freaking wait!

Thanks for all the +rep and great comments  
The next two weeks we'll be shifting our attention to Zena my PPP. She is also frosting up and filling out nicely. Her flower time is about 10 days longer than AK47. 

  
Boneman


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a freaking beautiful grow!!!!!! Subscribed!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome grow so far! I hope to achieve your same results! +rep.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks puff!! This has been one awesome 3+ months raising these girls. Lot of +rep and fabulous comments made by growers of all levels. Definately a 100% positive thread thru and thru. I am happy all around.

Thanks for stopping by and plz check back often.

~Boneman~


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Awesome grow so far! I hope to achieve your same results! +rep.


bxke Thanks and I hope you have great results too  I wish I could share a nice big bowl with everyone thats followed me thru this grow.

~Boneman~


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

We will share a bowl in spirit, mostly because I just smoked one.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> We will share a bowl in spirit, mostly because I just smoked one.


Thanks....I'll do the same tonight


----------



## usks (Nov 8, 2008)

Boneman said:


> **UPDATE**
> I just trimmed a small piece of "SNOW COVERED" leaf right up next to the bud and saw what was close to 40% AMBER TRICS!!! Tonight when the lights normally go off I am going to move her out of the cab and into a nice dark cool space and leave here there for about 36 hours before i break out the scissors. I cant freaking wait!
> 
> Thanks for all the +rep and great comments
> ...


  

but also

(cause IM JELOUSE!)
LOL wowowowow
are you gonna put up pics of the dry products?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2008)

usks said:


> but also
> 
> (cause IM JELOUSE!)
> LOL wowowowow
> are you gonna put up pics of the dry products?


 you too Ha Ha

Hell ya I will put up more pics. Start to finish bro. All the way

Boneman


----------



## Astralsearcher (Nov 9, 2008)

just to add to the chorus boneman..
Nice Grow!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> just to add to the chorus boneman..
> Nice Grow!


SING IT Astralsearcher!!!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

ok everybody, here's whatcha all been waiting for. Harvest day for my "hempy" AK 47 aka Svetlana.

I just spent the last 3 hours trimming, rolling finger/scissor hash and weighing everything. 

375g trimmed to the "T" This total doesnt include all the little popcorn nuggs I've added to my trim pile for hash making. If everything was included it would have been most likely 400g give or take.

The main cola was 140g!!

I've still got work to do. *I also need to find that thread for making easy hash. It was the one with the bowls and coffee filters. If anyone has it handy, plz link it to a rely. Thanks kiss-ass*

Pics will come on my next post. 

Boneman says  out


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude, I just read all this grow... doing my first grow with AK47s also... having some newbie troubles, but I hope I get something close to yours...

swing by and keep an eye on my grow LOL


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW! Looking awesome Boneman!


----------



## spartacus (Nov 10, 2008)

i just came. +rep


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

As promised, here are the pics 

The ninth pic posted has pieces of P'lite on the bud. I laid that cola down and there was a little p'lite on the paper and it stuck to the bud. Thats how sticky she was 

The last pic has all 378g's. They are all hanging in a nice cool and dark place for the next few days.


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 10, 2008)

i just made hash with mason jars, it was relatively easy, all you need are a few mason jars, a coffee filter (not paper) and some ice.

put all of your trim into one or 2 mason jars, and fill more than half way with ice and a little water.

shake the jars for as long as youd like, disrupting all of the resin glands

poke some small knife tip sized holes into the lid of a mason jar and strain all of the water out into one large container ( milk jug, or anything bigger) 

repeat this step with all of the jars until you have drained all of your trim water into one container.

after getting all of your trim water into one jug, filter it all through the coffee filter, into your final jug. this removes anything that cannot pass through the fine screen, IE everything but the hash.

after letting it sit for a few hours what is left at the bottom of your jug is all of the hash, it has a white/beige color to it.


after that use a turkey baster or a cup to remove as much water as possible.

after doing this leave out in the sun for remaining water to evaporate, what is left is all smokeable hashish.

let me know if this is confusing, i just tried this last night and am removing the water now so ill give you a smoke report.


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 10, 2008)

nice lesson there brendon, i want to make hash with my first grow, but all I saw with cold water involved those pro silk screen bags, i didn't want to F with all that...

do you get a good bit/good quality with that method?


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 10, 2008)

it is as good as it is easy. right now i am still evaporating the water.

i didnt have a blender or any ISO or anything so i just used my head, and thats kind of what i came up with.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info  I didnt have too much shake so I am not expecting a whole lot.


----------



## Astralsearcher (Nov 10, 2008)

Fan-fricking-Tabulous man!
_*starts furiously researching the hempy method.. or what passes for furiously for a stoner.. what was i doing again?*_


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy Fecking Shit! Three thumbs up bro for Svetlana. Oh shit, what a beautiful plant. AAAAAAAUUUUugguhhhhhhhh (Homer slobber) now Zena AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Bad Ass Bone!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> Fan-fricking-Tabulous man!
> _*starts furiously researching the hempy method.. or what passes for furiously for a stoner.. what was i doing again?*_





KiloBit said:


> Holy Fecking Shit! Three thumbs up bro for Svetlana. Oh shit, what a beautiful plant. AAAAAAAUUUUugguhhhhhhhh (Homer slobber) now Zena AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Bad Ass Bone!


You guys get together and come up with that jibberish and homer slobber comments?  

Thanks for your comments and encouragement!! This has been such a great few months and I have about one more month left (Dry & Cure). Then its the same thing with Zena. She is not going to yield as much as Svet...I dont think...?


----------



## usks (Nov 10, 2008)

Boneman said:


> As promised, here are the pics
> 
> The ninth pic posted has pieces of P'lite on the bud. I laid that cola down and there was a little p'lite on the paper and it stuck to the bud. Thats how sticky she was
> 
> The last pic has all 378g's. They are all hanging in a nice cool and dark place for the next few days.


 
*gasps*
sweet!
beautiful harvest!!
reading ur posts makes me thing somehow that when i go to check up on my baby, its gonna be full grown.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

usks said:


> *gasps*
> sweet!
> beautiful harvest!!
> reading ur posts makes me thing somehow that when i go to check up on my baby, its gonna be full grown.


 
Thanks USKS 
I'm gasping also. Be patient grasshopper, she'll grow up soon nuff


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

Just to add to my harvest, I was able to squeeze out this hash ball. I have no idea if 1.60g is good for one plants clippings or not. I also have no idea what hash costs. Anyways.....a pic of Svet's dukey 








~Boneman


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Nov 11, 2008)

wow that harvest is killa. what did you use for lighting.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> wow that harvest is killa. what did you use for lighting.


I used flouros for veg and 400w HPS for flowering

~Boneman


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Nov 11, 2008)

hey boneman do u think you could get that kind of yield out of cfl's with the right coverage


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> hey boneman do u think you could get that kind of yield out of cfl's with the right coverage


I have not grown with CFL's but from what I read and seen on here the answer is NO. 

I do believe they work and for alot of peoples situations they work fine. I firmly believe that there is no comparison the HID lighting, but we are guided by our situations whether it be living arrangements, space or money.

Thanks for stopping by again 

~Boneman


----------



## newbgrower123 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea from what I've read there's no way you could get results like that with just CFL's. 

Looks great tho boneman! What's the earliest you think you'll be able to test the buds out?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

newbgrower123 said:


> Yea from what I've read there's no way you could get results like that with just CFL's.
> 
> Looks great tho boneman! What's the earliest you think you'll be able to test the buds out?


They were all pretty big and fat and averaged almost 20g's each. I had to split the main cola into two pieces and they were almost 60g's each. They have been hanging in a cool dark place for two days now and they are still pretty moist. There are a few small buds that I could prolly sample in maybe another week, but I will try to have patience and dry/cure them properly....It gonna be hard. I will sample immediately as soon as one is dry enough.

~Boneman


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking harvest there bonerman, Good job!. How does it smoke or have you not tested some out yet?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nice looking harvest there bonerman, Good job!. How does it smoke or have you not tested some out yet?


Hey Chiceh...Stop tempting me grrrrrrr LOL

I havent tested any out quite yet and its really really hard not too. I feel like I am having withdrawels. 

Maybe this weekend I will sample  I will definately post a "smoke report"

Thanks for the comments and for stopping by again
~Bon*ER*man  ha ha ha


----------



## usks (Nov 11, 2008)

lmao boner man
"DUFF MAN IS THRUSTING IN THE DIRECTION OF DANGER *thrusting thrusting thrusting*"

So, how does that bud that curin smell? like STRONG?
Where do you cure it? i mean, what defines a cool dry place... i knwo i'm quite a ways off from harvistin', but i thought you could cut those bitches and simply hang'em upside down anywhere


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2008)

I have them trimmed and hanging in a spare room that I dont use. They are inside a wardrobe cabinet with ventilation.

YES, they STANK!!! Big time. LOL

~Boneman


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

Boneman said:


> They were all pretty big and fat and averaged almost 20g's each. I had to split the main cola into two pieces and they were almost 60g's each. They have been hanging in a cool dark place for two days now and they are still pretty moist. There are a few small buds that I could prolly sample in maybe another week, but I will try to have patience and dry/cure them properly....It gonna be hard. I will sample immediately as soon as one is dry enough.
> 
> ~Boneman



Bone, curing is the shit. It makes your stuff Wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy better. Patience. Although I'm pretty sure you know that.

Hey Bone, this my PPP girl. She's 18 days today. How she looking bro?
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123878-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow-5.html#post1606241


----------



## Boneman (Nov 13, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Bone, curing is the shit. It makes your stuff Wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy better. Patience. Although I'm pretty sure you know that.
> 
> Hey Bone, this my PPP girl. She's 18 days today. How she looking bro?
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123878-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow-5.html#post1606241


I agree on the curing. After investing the past 3 1/2 months into this grow, it would be stupid to try and rush the process....patience grasshopper 

Your PPP is looking good. I stopped by and left a comment

~Boneman


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Boneman, haven't heard anything about Zena lately, How she doing bro? Any pictures would be appreciated. And you were fecking right. This strain is really fecking bushy, eh?


----------



## cookin (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah they are crazy bushy, i topped mine a few weeks back and bam, it now has like five heads


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll post pics of zena again here in the next day or two. She is doing fine. Actually she has new growth since Svet moved out. Looks like her main cola has gained another 2 inches. I looked at her trics and still not ready


----------



## cookin (Nov 15, 2008)

what trich ratio has she got boneman


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

Mostly cloudy with barely a slight amber tone starting on a few trics. I was thinking on doing a good flush then a water/molassas dose and maybe harvesting a bud or two. I am on day 68 of flower. PPP is advertised 56 - 70 days flowering. Its the new growth thats freaking me out. She hasnt done that since a few weeks into flowering.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Mostly cloudy with barely a slight amber tone starting on a few trics. I was thinking on doing a good flush then a water/molassas dose and maybe harvesting a bud or two. I am on day 68 of flower. PPP is advertised 56 - 70 days flowering. Its the new growth thats freaking me out. She hasnt done that since a few weeks into flowering.


By freaking you out you mean a good thing right? Feck, boney I can't wait. Snap those fecking pics will ya. lol


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

yea its a good thing but just not expectd in the last week or two before harvest.


----------



## atomica92 (Nov 15, 2008)

how did your plants grow all their leaves so fast my three purple kush have only 4 leaves


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> how did your plants grow all their leaves so fast my three purple kush have only 4 leaves


Not quite sure what your asking. My plants are almost 4 months old. Maybe you didnt see the other 20+ pages before you posted?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

OK lots of attention given to Svetlana but Zena is still chugging along. For those of you following this grow, Zena is on day 68 of flower. PPP flower time is 56-70 days. Her trics are still mostly cloudy with a few clear ones. Maybe a hint of some amber starting. I did harvest one branch today as it got heavy and was leaning. It was a lower branch with several popcorn nugs and a nice size bud on top. Wet weight was almost 16g.
Ok here are pics i just taken:












^^nice and fat top cola^^






^^New growth I mentioned^^






^^Thats the middle cluster ^^






^^just a close up^^


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Not quite sure what your asking. My plants are almost 4 months old. Maybe you didnt see the other 20+ pages before you posted?


LOL

DOH! I can't see the Zena pics. DOH!


----------



## dum (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought having a green thumb was just a myth but you are amazing, 16 GRAMS WET WEIGHT IS AMAZING.

you just mad my day.


----------



## dum (Nov 15, 2008)

also, when do you know when to harvest?

I know it's when the trichomes turn from clear to cloudy to amber but how do you know 
when they are amber?

is it really obvious because I think mine are cloudy but I can't tell. even zoomed in really far. 

would it be possible for you to take a really close picture?

I know I ask a lot.


----------



## atomica92 (Nov 15, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Not quite sure what your asking. My plants are almost 4 months old. Maybe you didnt see the other 20+ pages before you posted?


I was talking about the day 15 pic it must be the perlite


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

dum said:


> also, when do you know when to harvest?
> 
> I know it's when the trichomes turn from clear to cloudy to amber but how do you know
> when they are amber?
> ...


What kind of scope do you use? I have both a 30x jewelers loupe and a 420 scope. I use the 420 scope on 60x to see cloudy/amber/clear trics. Once I see an amber one, I use the 30x jewlers loupe to get a bigger view to determine %. I place a small tric filled leaf (the ones right up next to the bud) on a dark surface. I use a magazine with a black cover. Then I find a spot where the sun is shining in the window and examine the leaf to determine the % of amber to cloudy. Thats really the only way I can see the trics. I cannot do it unless I cut a piece off and examine it.

I dont have the ability to take one of those crazy tric pics...sorry Dum  I would if i could though.


----------



## cookin (Nov 15, 2008)

lookin beutiful really can' wait, they look sooooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2008)

Ooh yeah Dum....That one bud from Zena was 15.69g. That will come out to about 6g dry.






I also transferred all my buds from Svetlana into a 70oz "rubber sealed" glass jar I bought at walmart tonight. They had been drying for 6 days now. 3 hanging, 3 in a brown paper bag. I like the glass jar cuz its big enough for me to stick my hand into it.


----------



## dum (Nov 15, 2008)

wow, thats some intense magnification. 
I took apart some 4 x 30 binoculars and 
just look at the buds on the plant. I get 
some pretty good magnification, I can't 
fit a red hair inside my viewing. How 
much did all that cost? I still need a 
digital timer.

Also, I thought you were supposed to let 
them hang upside down for about ten days,
I've never heard of using a paper bag. I 
guess that once the bud is dry it dosn't 
matter where it goes and they dry really 
quick.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope Pam come out half as good as Zena. Again, good job bro. Now I can't wait till you tell me how she smokes. Awesome.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 16, 2008)

dum said:


> wow, thats some intense magnification.
> I took apart some 4 x 30 binoculars and
> just look at the buds on the plant. I get
> some pretty good magnification, I can't
> ...


You can get a 30x jewlers loupe on ebay for around $10 and a 60-100x scope from radio shack for less than $20. Try cutting off a small piece of leaf that is covered in trics and look at just that. No reason to look at the pistals (red/wht/brn hairs).

Drying is easy but easy to screw up too. Under ideal conditions they hang until they reach a certain moisture content then its off to curing jars. Its easy to over dry or under dry and both have their own problems. In my case with svetlana, the weather turned extremely WET!! for several days and humidity was very very high. I had to move them into a better controlled drying atmosphere with dehumidifier and the paper bag method or I could have ended up with rot and mold. It worked like a charm and they are now nestled in a nice big curing jar.


----------



## dum (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never really thought about it but your right, you can over dry. 
I have a pretty good spot to dry, it's in my attic, always dark, good
ventilation and not very humid. the only problem is the temp. could
drop to below freezing for a little while, maybe 3 nights. One thing 
I read in a grow guide (I think it was on "1stmarijuanagrowerspage")
is that you could cure in a freezer with a little bit of dry ice. Have 
you heard anything about this? 

When will the smoke report come?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 16, 2008)

dum said:


> I've never really thought about it but your right, you can over dry.
> I have a pretty good spot to dry, it's in my attic, always dark, good
> ventilation and not very humid. the only problem is the temp. could
> drop to below freezing for a little while, maybe 3 nights. One thing
> ...


The only thing I ever heard about weed and freezers is they dont mix. Freezing makes the trics brittle and they can easily break off the bud.

Smoke report should come pretty soon...Maybe even tonight


----------



## dum (Nov 16, 2008)

Yessssssss


----------



## Boneman (Nov 16, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> how did your plants grow all their leaves so fast my three purple kush have only 4 leaves





atomica92 said:


> I was talking about the day 15 pic it must be the perlite


I'm following now. Actually growth was pretty much non existant until about that time. That's when the tap root finally hit the reservior and growth really took off. 
There is zero nutrient value in perlite, it's just there for root system support. The plant gets all its hydration and nutrients from the reservior and what little it can hold on too during watering/feeding.


----------



## atomica92 (Nov 17, 2008)

okay...I know perlite was a nuetral just didn't know how well it supported root systems,either way nice growing Boneman let us know how it turns out


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn nice for a 400W my friend. A bit slow to pop but WOW. I will check back often. Hopefully you get some more amber from that PPP and the AK keeps quite a bit of the wet weight. Keep on growin' man. Clones in this system would really be interesting.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks doogleef 
I'm not sure how closely you read the thread, but my AK showed sex about a month into veg! I was stoked to say the least. I gambled and only germ'd one AK seed. I already knew my PPP was a girl (fem seed) so at that point I took 3 clones from each plant. Unfortunately, I had to leave them unattended for a couple days and they didnt make it.  I was not preparing to do clones this grow but at the last minute I decided too and it turned out fatal.
My PPP went under the scope again this morning and still no amber...maybe a hint of turning amber but not much. 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey boney, think that growth spurt might be causing a slower flowering?


----------



## gardenman (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice grow man.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Hey boney, think that growth spurt might be causing a slower flowering?


Dude, I dont know man. All I know is that she still glistenens and still seems to be developing. Mostly cloudy trics so I guess I'll just wait another week or so before I break out the scissors.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 19, 2008)

Svet (AK47) has been drying and just started curing and I snuck off a litte piece of popcorn nugg. You know the ones that dry out long before the others? Yesterday was my sample, WOW! this is potent. I was quite surprised after taking a few tokes and being knocked on my pooper. This is gonna be some 1 hit wonder when its finally done 

Zena (PPP) has been hanging for a few days. Remember that 16g branch I plucked off the other day? Yup, one of the lil nuggs but this one was still a little damp but after 3 hits in the bowl, I have a fantastic "up" high 
It definately tasted better than the AK...but they are in two different stages of dry/cure.

Summary: They are both fantastic at this early stage and I cant wait to give another report around xmas time.  out


----------



## cookin (Nov 19, 2008)

thats what i like to hear


----------



## usks (Nov 19, 2008)

stuff is lookin good!
next time, i'ma grow 3 and get an HPS for the flowering.
your journal has impressed me and convinced me to do so.

Ive still only got 1 kid growin and i'm still prayin its a female.
Its been under the lights for 2 weeks now (but total 3 weeks old).
Last time i posted pics was 6 days ago (and today) check out the difference in growth!

ADIOS


----------



## SraGreen (Nov 19, 2008)

I just sat down and read this journal from beginning to end. Bones, you are the man. THE MAN! You are my hero. My idol. So, a question on your setup: what do you use for lights? And how difficult was this grow, on a scale from one to ten? Would you consider this possible for 'budding' growers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 20, 2008)

Boy oh boy oh boy. Alright boneman! Can't wait to hear your verdict in a couple of weeks. But, we already know it's gonna be bad ass weed. Fecking good job boney.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2008)

SraGreen said:


> I just sat down and read this journal from beginning to end. Bones, you are the man. THE MAN! You are my hero. My idol. So, a question on your setup: what do you use for lights? And how difficult was this grow, on a scale from one to ten? Would you consider this possible for 'budding' growers?





SraGreen said:


> Thanks in advance!


Ha Ha Ha Thanks SraGreen. I used four 48" flouros for veg then one 400w HPS for flowering. The grow was very very easy....1 being easy and 10 hard? It was a 1! As long as you know how to mix up nutes and ph the water....there's not much too it, but I do think its easier for someone that understands the effects and proper usage of nutrients. For the new grower it might be a little confusing because its not hydro and its not soil.......but what the heck? Ya gotta learn somewhere. Personally, I would get a few bagseed grows in soil under your belt before tinkering around. Thanks for stopping by 




KiloBit said:


> Boy oh boy oh boy. Alright boneman! Can't wait to hear your verdict in a couple of weeks. But, we already know it's gonna be bad ass weed. Fecking good job boney.


 

Thanks Kilo  I can feel the dankness crawling all over those buds curing in the jar. I left the jar cracked open today for about 8 hours to give a good last dose of fresh air. They will stay sealed now for a few days before I check them again.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everybody....I found 2 amber trics today but still tons of cloudy. I took 2 pics this morning. Nothing great but still pics 













Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Astralsearcher (Nov 21, 2008)

still looking great in here bone.. will be great to see the final numbers on your hempy hemp grow! nice toe tat...


----------



## CaliHighRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice! Your AK47 turned out beautiful. Keep growing!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> still looking great in here bone.. will be great to see the final numbers on your hempy hemp grow! nice toe tat...


Thanks Astralsearcher! I cant wait for final numbers either. Thats my camel toe I added for another thread I posted in



CaliHighRider said:


> Very nice! Your AK47 turned out beautiful. Keep growing!


CaliHighRider thank you! I am still amazed how my AK turned out. Fecking unreal !!


----------



## CaliHighRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Boneman said:


> CaliHighRider thank you! I am still amazed how my AK turned out. Fecking unreal !!


I can only hope mine turns out just as nice!


----------



## newbgrower123 (Nov 21, 2008)

So how was that AK smoke? Cerebral, couch lock? I'm quite curious as it's probably the only thing I'll be smoking for some time.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2008)

It was a great up buzz that developed into a good body buzz. Lasted a good time but didnt nail me to the couch.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok.....I know my AK turned out good as you all well know. Yesterday I gave a buddy a few smaller nugs out of my curing jar. Now remember they have only been curing for a few days but he called me this morning and said 

"WHOOOOOOA, That shit knocked me on my ass. I took 3 hits from a bowl but I knew after two that I shouldnt have taken that third hit. That shit is bad ass bro!"

Just imagine what its going to taste like in a few more weeks when its finished curing. oooooh man I cant wait!

Also, my PPP branch I harvested is dry and has been curing as well. Today I got a total dry bud weight (all stems clipped off) of almost 4g. Remember it was almost 16g when I cut it. I also smoked a bit in a "smoke test". I will be doing another sample tonight now that its dry and been curing a bit.

Ok thats it for now. I just wanted to keep everyone updated. All of you that followed me thru this grow deserve to be informed  Keep following because ZENA is still growing. I pulled a calyx off today to examine under a scope. Still not close to ready  Its looking like a December harvest and hopefully a stash for New Years


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Holy shite! Yo boney, no crap? Zena's still growing? What the feck? Is that cool? I'm fecking confused.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Holy shite! Yo boney, no crap? Zena's still growing? What the feck? Is that cool? I'm fecking confused.


Yeah dude, Zena is still growing. I am not getting any amber trics yet but she is still healthy as feck. Looks like a few more weeks


----------



## 420swed (Nov 22, 2008)

good job man do you know the final weight off just one plant?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123808-my-first-ever-grow-closet.html


----------



## Boneman (Nov 23, 2008)

420swed said:


> good job man do you know the final weight off just one plant?
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123808-my-first-ever-grow-closet.html


I did get just about 400g from my AK (the pic of them spread out on the box). They have been sealed in the curing jar for a week and I guess its about time to weight them again. I dont think they will lose or put on any more weight at this time and if they did, it will be minimal. Check back in a bit and I should have some new numbers.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 23, 2008)

subscribed for the smoke report and to see how Zena is doing....

=)


----------



## Boneman (Nov 23, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> subscribed for the smoke report and to see how Zena is doing....
> 
> =)


Hey there PK  Thanks for stopping by and checking in. I smoked a bit of PPP tonight and I was soaring high. Zena is also doing well and i think it wont be much longer before I put the scissors to her.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice goin boneman!!! I hope my PPP look as good as yours!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bro, you got a sexy ass bitch with that PPP, they seriously almost gave me wood!!! Can't wait to see the end result. Hey man, any tips ir tricks you got plaease post them on the PPP post, trying to gather info. there so i can refer to it during the grow!!! Nice man!!!


----------



## predator0187 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Boneman Amazing job...

I started 2 buckets now just like I said...But they have been in the buckets for probably about a week and a half and no new growth and now they are starting to go a little yellow. Any thought or ideas? They are under a 400 watt MH about 20" away from the tops and res is always full...am I just waiting for the roots to hit the res? if so how long does that take?

Thanks again buddy...your the man!!!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 24, 2008)

As promised I weighed my jar full o'nugs from my sexy russian AK47 beeyatch and it came out to 94g. Remember now, I've snuck a bit out and also gave a buddy a few nugs so I bet it was just over 100g!




lilmafia513 said:


> Bro, you got a sexy ass bitch with that PPP, they seriously almost gave me wood!!! Can't wait to see the end result. Hey man, any tips ir tricks you got plaease post them on the PPP post, trying to gather info. there so i can refer to it during the grow!!! Nice man!!!


lilmafia, I just stayed consistant with my feeding schedule, temps and time I spent talking to them. I kept it very simple and didnt try to introduce anything or tweak anything. It was doing fine and I just left it.



predator0187 said:


> Hey Boneman Amazing job...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been lightily watering them (with plain water) around the seedling site? I also had a very small nutrient solution waiting in the res for them. It takes approximately 2 weeks before the tap root hits the res and growth takes off. Be patient my friend


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 24, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Have you been lightily watering them (with plain water) around the seedling site? I also had a very small nutrient solution waiting in the res for them. It takes approximately 2 weeks before the tap root hits the res and growth takes off. Be patient my friend


He's right I just had my roots get into the water and watched a growthspurt in the past 2-days.

Everything's looking good Boneman, how's that dank Ak-47 curing??


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 24, 2008)

wow jus read thru everything congratz man, waitin 4 a smoke report too now, lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 24, 2008)

Great job bone,ive posted a pic of my cross if you have time PM me and help me add a attachment as id KINDA like to a journel but dont understand how to add a link to my sig.Just a old hippy and not good with computers.I was doing a 5 plant rotation getting 5 plants every 2 weeks and the clone to flower was just a fill in on average id get 7 to 9 gms per fillin dry.Damn, was alot of work trying to keep up with that many plants,But im in the south and was to hot for my hydro, so i tried it till it cooled off.Not sure yet if im gonna do DWC are my trays as ive doubled my grow area.My last AK47 taste pretty good with the new soil and Molassas all i used was fish emulsion and Gravity,Snowstorm taste real strong and kinda hashish,but the harsh cardboard taste is gone,Cheers BEECHY.


----------



## Stonedz (Nov 25, 2008)

They're gorgeous! im a lil late, but im subscribed! 



+rep brotha


----------



## Boneman (Nov 26, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> wow jus read thru everything congratz man, waitin 4 a smoke report too now, lol


Ak47 is some knock out shite!! Cant wait for it to cure thru and thru 
PPP smooth, soft and a nice high. Its just now to the point of being able to smoke and I hit it last night 



SOMEBEECH said:


> Great job bone,ive posted a pic of my cross if you have time PM me and help me add a attachment as id KINDA like to a journel but dont understand how to add a link to my sig.Just a old hippy and not good with computers.I was doing a 5 plant rotation getting 5 plants every 2 weeks and the clone to flower was just a fill in on average id get 7 to 9 gms per fillin dry.Damn, was alot of work trying to keep up with that many plants,But im in the south and was to hot for my hydro, so i tried it till it cooled off.Not sure yet if im gonna do DWC are my trays as ive doubled my grow area.My last AK47 taste pretty good with the new soil and Molassas all i used was fish emulsion and Gravity,Snowstorm taste real strong and kinda hashish,but the harsh cardboard taste is gone,Cheers BEECHY.


RIU was crazy slow yesterday but I see your got your cross link in there. Congrats SB 



Stonedz said:


> They're gorgeous! im a lil late, but im subscribed!
> 
> 
> +rep brotha


Better late than never right?.......thanks for stopping by. I've probably got several more entries to complete this journal so stand by for updates  

 Thanks for stopping by


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 26, 2008)

*Heres my 2 cents on curing as this AK47 is a biotch hang em till stem cracks then i put them in jars for a day this seems to draw moisture, open and close letting them dry then rehydrate.I leave it open a day then close for a day for as long as i can stand it,lol i have 3 strains cured now,But when your out you go to the cookie jar  . *


----------



## Boneman (Nov 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Heres my 2 cents on curing as this AK47 is a biotch hang em till stem cracks then i put them in jars for a day this seems to draw moisture, open and close letting them dry then rehydrate.I leave it open a day then close for a day for as long as i can stand it,lol i have 3 strains cured now,But when your out you go to the cookie jar  . *


Thanks SOMEBEECH  My AK been hung for a bit then in curing jars for the last few weeks. Damn this shit is some harsh smoke but it fecks you up big time! I'm hoping it will smooth out a bit in the next couple weeks. I've got some PPP i'm going to harvest Sunday and that is some smoooooth smoking there buddy


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 28, 2008)

Yea bone its truly a 1 big hit wonder,thats what Nirvana was saying 2 yrs ago when i got mine.Organic will get you the hashish taste ive tried trays,dwc,and my own compost is the best.When i grew in hydro i even let it set for a week in just RO water and a stone,still harsh.IVe put a bud up for a month and still harsh thats when i went organic,REALLY sux we cant compare taste.Maybe someday congress will come to there senses.Does yours expand your lungs and a occassionally cause violent sphew,lmao.Warning do not Bong.....


----------



## Boneman (Nov 29, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Yea bone its truly a 1 big hit wonder,thats what Nirvana was saying 2 yrs ago when i got mine.Organic will get you the hashish taste ive tried trays,dwc,and my own compost is the best.When i grew in hydro i even let it set for a week in just RO water and a stone,still harsh.IVe put a bud up for a month and still harsh thats when i went organic,REALLY sux we cant compare taste.Maybe someday congress will come to there senses.Does yours expand your lungs and a occassionally cause violent sphew,lmao.Warning do not Bong.....


**Warning** DO NOT BONG Ha Ha thats for sure. Hell yeah it's a big time lung expander causing violent spewing episodes!! It wouldnt be AK47 if it wasn't. My batch is from Serious Seeds. I think Nirvana did the AK48 to try and match and make the 47 better. Couldnt do it and more dissatisfied then satisfied from all I have read.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 29, 2008)

YES! Got the PPP today guys! Germing as i type!!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow great grow boneman!!! +rep. Whats your cab like? How big is it? I want to build a DIY cab for an HPS but I dont have much room...prolly use a 250. 

Pce


----------



## Boneman (Nov 30, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> YES! Got the PPP today guys! Germing as i type!!


Mine cracked pretty quick lilmafia so keep your eyes cracked LOL



Sexologist420 said:


> Wow great grow boneman!!! +rep. Whats your cab like? How big is it? I want to build a DIY cab for an HPS but I dont have much room...prolly use a 250.
> 
> Pce


Thanks sexologist  My cab is 4'w-3'd-8'h. I used it mainly for flowering cause I always have something different going on. I have a 400w light system that does MH and HPS. I have a carbon scrubber mounted to an exhaust fan, small vent on bottom with a osculating fan and also a small mounted air conditioner.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks man, i will be watching closely.....


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo bro boney, you starting another yet? And how's Zena doing now? 

Taking your advice and will induce flowering beginning 12-7, that put me at the 42 day mark. And if Pam grows half as much as Zena during flowering, it should all be good, hehe.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 1, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo bro boney, you starting another yet? And how's Zena doing now?
> 
> Taking your advice and will induce flowering beginning 12-7, that put me at the 42 day mark. And if Pam grows half as much as Zena during flowering, it should all be good, hehe.


Bro, funny you ask  Last night I put 4 Kali Mist and 4 Columbian Red Haze (rojo haze) into paper towels. They are both sativas and flower for up to 14 weeks!!

I'm gonna cut Zena down in a few days. I think she is just about done.


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 1, 2008)

ummm, pass the duchey on the left hand side? (when you cut down zena i mean [email protected]!)


----------



## BornGreen1987 (Dec 2, 2008)

Excited for your Zena harvest. Must see some pics!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 2, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> ummm, pass the duchey on the left hand side? (when you cut down zena i mean [email protected]!)


 wondering what the duchey is 



BornGreen1987 said:


> Excited for your Zena harvest. Must see some pics!


Pics coming soon...give me about 2-3 days for pics and wet weight


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 2, 2008)

is a joint man!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see what ya' get off of her man!!!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Columbian red haze is some good shit man. Your in for a serious treat!!! Im looking forward to zenas harvest!!! 

Pce


----------



## Boneman (Dec 3, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> is a joint man!


Gotcha...here it comes 



lilmafia513 said:


> Can't wait to see what ya' get off of her man!!!


Me neither and all the other watchers of this thread. 



Sexologist420 said:


> Columbian red haze is some good shit man. Your in for a serious treat!!! Im looking forward to zenas harvest!!!
> 
> Pce


Rojo Haze ---- ummmm sounds good. It takes forever though. Svet and Zena will keep me going for a while


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2008)

*Wow that brings back memories i smoked some columbian red a gold back in the 80s had tons of seeds but still one of the strongest smoke ive ever had,beware bone it expands and blows your lungs out like the AK.I had a site that sells vintage seeds but ive miss placeded it the Sativa high IMO is more to my liking and well worth the wait.Bone im adding another cross to my grow in a week are 2.Its gonna be dad JF x White Skunk, i think il name it Juicy WhiteSkunk lol.Hows the cure coming along. *


----------



## Boneman (Dec 3, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Wow that brings back memories i smoked some columbian red a gold back in the 80s had tons of seeds but still one of the strongest smoke ive ever had,beware bone it expands and blows your lungs out like the AK.I had a site that sells vintage seeds but ive miss placeded it the Sativa high IMO is more to my liking and well worth the wait.Bone im adding another cross to my grow in a week are 2.Its gonna be dad JF x White Skunk, i think il name it Juicy WhiteSkunk lol.Hows the cure coming along. *


That post was inspiring SB...thanks  I stopped by your cross thread this morning and saw your post about the new cross your doing. sounds good bro. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled. The cure is still curing. Snuck a lil bit out Sunday and it was still lung expanding, spewing cough 1 hit wonder. I feel it before I even blow out the smoke. Lovely stuff


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

the more i read all the hydro grow threads, the more i want to change from soil...


----------



## Boneman (Dec 3, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> the more i read all the hydro grow threads, the more i want to change from soil...


I hear ya on that one. Hempy isnt straight up hydro nor is it soil but kind of in the middle somewhere. Coco coir is another semi in the middle type grow. I was 100% satisfied with this p'lite grow. Got a coco brick expanding as we speak.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

i hope to do enough on my first soil gro to b able to buy a hydro or alternative setup...this hempy stuff interests me


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2008)

puff puff pass >back  Yea if you can hold it in for more than 5 secondsoops too long.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 4, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> puff puff pass >back  Yea if you can hold it in for more than 5 secondsoops too long.


You must be hittin that AK stuff again SB


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 4, 2008)

*I dont touch it while the suns still up.I own a hvac company and have to go out sometimes and work 440 volts hot.Electricity and ak47 i dont reccomend,lol works ok though.I love trouble shooting sytems and reading wiring diagrams with the JF.*


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2008)

I hear ya SOMEBEECH....I dont recommend doin anything one bit dangerous after hitting the AK. Smart man SB...smart man.

One KaliMistHaze coming up


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 5, 2008)

*I want to order some that kalimisthaze,sounds SEXY as hell good morn bone.Pollen me dude il do it.lmao*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

i,ve bin reading about hempy grows....man, im really interested in it....it seems to me a gr8 method...do u guys recomment getting seasoned in a different type of grow b4 tackling the hempy side? or is it something an experiened od grower but frst time indoor could do?.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *I want to order some that kalimisthaze,sounds SEXY as hell good morn bone.Pollen me dude il do it.lmao*


Werd!! It'll be a few months though



twistedentities said:


> i,ve bin reading about hempy grows....man, im really interested in it....it seems to me a gr8 method...do u guys recomment getting seasoned in a different type of grow b4 tackling the hempy side? or is it something an experiened od grower but frst time indoor could do?.


Hempy was easy. I think someone with a bit of experience in both hydro and soil will maybe understand a bit better, but it was easy. If your going indoor do a side by side and comapre notes.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2008)

Uh huh 

I cut my baby Zena today and my wet weight was.........drum roll please.............

*330g *

I was very much not concerned with the popcorn buds and chopped them into my shake bag for hash. I'm guessing my harvest would be close to 400g if I didnt cut them into my shake bag.

The big bud on the left weighed in at 46g !!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 5, 2008)

damn nice buds my man, was Zena the PPP or the AK47?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> damn nice buds my man, was Zena the PPP or the AK47?


Thanks bro  Zena was the PPP


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 5, 2008)

That's beautiful!!! One day i will have that pile on the sheet!LOL!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

nice dude, very nice


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Dec 5, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Uh huh
> 
> I cut my baby Zena today and my wet weight was.........drum roll please.............
> 
> ...


Its about time dude. Good  to come . Wow 330G, i could only dream of getting that much. Maybe next time.


----------



## pintoglory (Dec 5, 2008)

hey i dont want to be a dick but a dutchie, "from the song" is a pot used for cooking


But your grow is amazing, truly inspirational.


----------



## atomica92 (Dec 6, 2008)

bet Marley wasn't thinking of a cooking pot..not to be a dick,lol


----------



## Boneman (Dec 6, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> ummm, pass the duchey on the left hand side? (when you cut down zena i mean !@!)





Boneman said:


> wondering what the duchey is





Astralsearcher said:


> is a joint man!





pintoglory said:


> hey i dont want to be a dick but a dutchie, "from the song" is a pot used for cooking But your grow is amazing, truly inspirational.





atomica92 said:


> bet Marley wasn't thinking of a cooking pot..not to be a dick,lol


Is there a problem here? I didnt know whay a duchey was and was told it was a joint. I read a thread yesterday that called joints "white boys"....

ANYWAYS!!!! Not to be a dick, but I am celebrating the harvest of over 700g (wet weight, 2 plants AK47 and PPP) of some dank ass, monkey juice, hempy grown shite! 

Thanks for all the comments, suggestions, both negative and positive. Its been a great few months and I can only hope my next journey goes as smoothly.
I am going to have a great holiday season  I wish some of you guys and girls were my neighbors. I'll keep this thread going thru the dry, cure and smoke report.


----------



## dodey420 (Dec 6, 2008)

love ak47 grown it many times.. never tried ppp though am growing it as we speak along with papaya... let me know how the ppp smoke turns out im on day 36 of 12/12 and another room on day 10 now.. peace


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah yeah boneman, i too want to be your neighbor...

goooood loooookin!


----------



## tex4 (Dec 6, 2008)

I just read your entire journal. Nice job and well done.
I also came over from the other forum that no longer exists under a different name.
I have grown 5 crops using the hempy buckets in one gallon and 2 gallon pots with a hole drilled in them.
I grew outdoors, under a combo of hps and cfl's and also in my DIY armoire with 400 watts cfl's.

I have used straight perlite, and also experimented with Turface/perlite and even decomposed granite/perlite from Home depot.

The hempy bucket method is called passive hydro.
It is easy for newbies to be successful.

My 400 watt cfl grow produced a 14 inch cola but the buds were airy and had way less weight to them. But the smoke was excellent.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 6, 2008)

tex4 said:


> I have grown 5 crops using the hempy buckets in one gallon and 2 gallon pots with a hole drilled in them.
> I grew outdoors, under a combo of hps and cfl's and also in my DIY armoire with 400 watts cfl's.
> 
> I have used straight perlite, and also experimented with Turface/perlite and even decomposed granite/perlite from Home depot.
> ...


 Could you plaese explain this proccess for me more? I've been curious!


----------



## atomica92 (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah as you said Boneman you don't kno wat a Dutchie is but you kno wat a 700g harvest is so good grow and hope you get blazed...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 6, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> yeah as you said Boneman you don't kno wat a Dutchie is but you kno wat a 700g harvest is so good grow and hope you get blazed...


 That's all ya' gotta know!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah!!! Thanks everybody, I'm feeling really good right now. Hope the next go around is just a problem free.


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 6, 2008)

not to sound like a dick or anything but..
just kidding bone, another awesome harvest!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2008)

Ohhhh man oh man boney bro. Shite, nice fecking yield and it looks, how should I say, marvelous, simply marvelous. Rep+  Feck won't let me. Next time. Peace.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 6, 2008)

Astralsearcher said:


> not to sound like a dick or anything but..
> just kidding bone, another awesome harvest!


You're a dick!! LOL just kidding. Thanks bro 



KiloBit said:


> Ohhhh man oh man boney bro. Shite, nice fecking yield and it looks, how should I say, marvelous, simply marvelous. Rep+  Feck won't let me. Next time. Peace.


Pass it around a bit and come back to me.....Thanks Kilo


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful harvest!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 7, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Beautiful harvest!


Thx bxke!! I'd + rep ya but I used it all up today  Back at ya tomorrow


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 7, 2008)

Its all good, I snuck in a +rep to you my friend.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Dec 7, 2008)

I love growing with perlite. I use almoast 50% of the large stuff. I had it dry out one time (my fault) and never got it back. But plants love perlite.oes algie form on the top


----------



## charlestonchunk (Dec 7, 2008)

I know you ated this allready I am sure, but do you drip the hempy bags and/or where can I find info on them?


----------



## wbinwv (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome journal. +Rep


----------



## Boneman (Dec 7, 2008)

wbinwv said:


> Awesome journal. +Rep


Thanks wbinwv


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow 330g! Congrats man that grow was awesome! +rep


----------



## Bullethead21 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Boneman, could you give some tips on how and when you trimmed and pruned your AK's to such a nice shape and all?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bullethead21 said:


> Hey Boneman, could you give some tips on how and when you trimmed and pruned your AK's to such a nice shape and all?


 
BH, I didnt trim either plant at all. The only thing I cut off was the dead or mostly dead fan leaf. Thats just how my girl grew up


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 9, 2008)

*If there was no shrinkage of bud mass during cure id only grow 2 times a yr,kills me watching.Its like man parts in ice cold water eh.*


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *If there was no shrinkage of bud mass during cure id only grow 2 times a yr,kills me watching.Its like man parts in ice cold water eh.*


You like watching man parts in ice cold water? LOL just stoned and giving shit this morning.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

morning all! i think im gonna try some hempy along side of my soil...will the auto strains work?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *If there was no shrinkage of bud mass during cure id only grow 2 times a yr,kills me watching.Its like man parts in ice cold water eh.*


Hey all..!! Just to let everyone know Zena has gone into the curing jar today. After final stem trimming and drying a total of 79g went into the jar. So I lost 76% to drying and the final pieces of stem that was left. Sheesh, 330g to 79g is a sad thing to go thru. Please mourn with me 



twistedentities said:


> morning all! i think im gonna try some hempy along side of my soil...will the auto strains work?


Sure will...give it a go and let us know


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

wow! thats a big loss...may the 79g be the most wicked smoke to ever cross ur lungs....


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Hey all..!! Just to let everyone know Zena has gone into the curing jar today. After final stem trimming and drying a total of 79g went into the jar. So I lost 76% to drying and the final pieces of stem that was left. Sheesh, 330g to 79g is a sad thing to go thru. Please mourn with me


Boney bro, huh, really? Dang, 76%, that's a fecking shite load bro.

Mourning with ya, but I hope I can get 78g. What's that about 3 oz?

And to add to this, isn't this PPP advertised as a big fecking yield generator? Oh, I get it, that's the wet weight. Your right, sheeeesh, and my feck to go along with it.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> wow! thats a big loss...may the 79g be the most wicked smoke to ever cross ur lungs....


Thanks TI I hope it is 



KiloBit said:


> Boney bro, huh, really? Dang, 76%, that's a fecking shite load bro.
> 
> Mourning with ya, but I hope I can get 78g. What's that about 3 oz?
> 
> And to add to this, isn't this PPP advertised as a big fecking yield generator? Oh, I get it, that's the wet weight. Your right, sheeeesh, and my feck to go along with it.


79g = 2.8 O's.....

Here is the skinny - _*PPP produces loads of trichomes and has tremendous growth potential. PPP is the latest trend among the big commercial growers because of its high yields of the highest priced buds. Pure Power Plant has a pleasant almost pine after taste and a powerful up social buzz. *_


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Thanks TI I hope it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooh, high yields of high priced buds. Feck, boney bro, this should mean you will be getting way fecked up soon.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

I just pulled the stems out of the trash and weighed them....they were 12.8g !!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 9, 2008)

*I didnt say i liked watching,but when you go to piss its like what the hell happened here.i new it was coming bone,and thats about right on with what i get 25percent dry v wet.pmn now.*


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Here is the skinny - _*PPP produces loads of trichomes and has tremendous growth potential. PPP is the latest trend among the big commercial growers because of its high yields of the highest priced buds. Pure Power Plant has a pleasant almost pine after taste and a powerful up social buzz. *_


Great, looks like a pulled the lucky number on my very first seed order,by going with the PPP!!!!
Thanks for the mood lifter, i was wondering if they were worth a shit, 'cuz not too many people on here grow PPP.


----------



## socom3riot (Dec 9, 2008)

I tried reading the entire thread but 36 pages is too much for me lol.. +rep on the grow dude, looked fkin awesome.

Was that 380g wet or dry? 
and was it from one plant?


----------



## socom3riot (Dec 9, 2008)

socom3riot said:


> I tried reading the entire thread but 36 pages is too much for me lol.. +rep on the grow dude, looked fkin awesome.
> 
> Was that 380g wet or dry?
> and was it from one plant?


ofcourse I read every page but the last one and there is my answer 2 posts up.. lol


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah 380 from Svet and 330 from Zena all wet weight.


----------



## socom3riot (Dec 9, 2008)

hey dude , u have max private msgs, so im gonna post here.

"I dont really understand how having water in the bottom helped with keeping the perlite from drying out if it wasnt touching it at all. Sorry if im slow, could u explain lol."


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

socom3riot said:


> hey dude , u have max private msgs, so im gonna post here.
> 
> "I dont really understand how having water in the bottom helped with keeping the perlite from drying out if it wasnt touching it at all. Sorry if im slow, could u explain lol."


PM's all cleared now,thanks 

The roots grow and seek out water and nutes. With the rez at the bottom, they head that way and wick up any and all moisture stored in the rez. Yes the p'lite dries out but its only there for support of the root structure.


----------



## socom3riot (Dec 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> PM's all cleared now,thanks
> 
> The roots grow and seek out water and nutes. With the rez at the bottom, they head that way and wick up any and all moisture stored in the rez. Yes the p'lite dries out but its only there for support of the root structure.


ah so , just having the water down there, the root can sense it and starts to head towards it your saying?

When the root reaches it, did u remove the water? or did u let it sit in the water?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just let the roots do their thing. My plants got watered during flowering every morning. I knew when they were dry cuz I could see the rez was dry


----------



## socom3riot (Dec 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Just let the roots do their thing. My plants got watered during flowering every morning. I knew when they were dry cuz I could see the rez was dry


cool. sorry im baked as fuck right now lol, just gonna make sure I understand this.

Roots search down towards the water, once they reach it, u just keep letting em go for it, even if the roots are sitting in the water? U just always filled that res and never really watered them directly? Just let em take what they needed from that water sittin at the bottom?
(lol sorry if im annoying u with all the questions, just wanna make sure I understand right)


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL...no worries mate.  Yes, I watered them when the rez was empty. The roots sucked it up and they were fine. The rez is not that big so they use it up quite quickly


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 10, 2008)

great job boneman


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> great job boneman


Thanks Camaro....nice avatar as always


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 10, 2008)

thank u sir i tried 2 rep u it wont let me 
i have been gone 4 way 2 long 
hope everything been going alright 



Boneman said:


> Thanks Camaro....nice avatar as always


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 10, 2008)

is the pot called a hempy pot? what do i look for online?..i gotta try one


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> thank u sir i tried 2 rep u it wont let me
> i have been gone 4 way 2 long
> hope everything been going alright


Thanks Cam.....I need some + rep too. I am lagging way behind. Where's the love man?

LOL.....its all good bro. Glad to see you back posting again


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has given me +rep for this grow. It was soo soo easy, I'd give it to myself if I could. I'm still amazed. 
Please leave your screen name so I know who rep'd me 

thanks


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2008)

I just repped you but forgot to leave my screen name. lol 

Nice grow. BTW, if you really are from Minnesota, midwest hydroponics in St. Louis Park has the deal on huge sacks of perlite, 4 cubic feet for 20. Way cheaper than lowes/home depot. I assume you'll be doing hempy again soon!



Boneman said:


> Thanks to everyone that has given me +rep for this grow. It was soo soo easy, I'd give it to myself if I could. I'm still amazed.
> Please leave your screen name so I know who rep'd me
> 
> thanks


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> I just repped you but forgot to leave my screen name. lol
> 
> Nice grow. BTW, if you really are from Minnesota, midwest hydroponics in St. Louis Park has the deal on huge sacks of perlite, 4 cubic feet for 20. Way cheaper than lowes/home depot. I assume you'll be doing hempy again soon!


Thanks for the info and +rep. I will most definately be doing hempy again.


----------



## atomica92 (Dec 10, 2008)

so how's the smoke from your girls tasting?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> so how's the smoke from your girls tasting?


Dooooood! The AK is fkn power bro..straight up power. I've only sampled an early harvest bud from the PPP and its some nice smooth hittin stuff. I still have about a week from the last harvest before its ready to smoke. I just got the inside moisture to wick thru.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice harvest Boneman! 



Do you think those hempys would work well with Light Warrior? That stuff's mostly perlite anyway but I'm thinking the extra peat in it might support more microbial activity???


----------



## Boneman (Dec 12, 2008)

Not sure about the light warrior ZTF.

I just smoked some AK after it sat sealed in my cure jar for the last few weeks. It's still lung expanding violent smoke, but so much nicer smelling and tasting after sitting in the cure jar for a while


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 13, 2008)

*Warning the violent wont go away it gets worse the longer the cure.The taste finally came around eh kinda hashish??What you do on the G.*


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 13, 2008)

wow... just read all this and my brain hurts! hempys are interesting to say the least..
fantastic job, i cant WAIT to get that serious AK.. seems to be a really hearty plant!

+rep on a great job and well documented grow!

FLo


----------



## Boneman (Dec 14, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Warning the violent wont go away it gets worse the longer the cure.The taste finally came around eh kinda hashish??What you do on the G.*


Yes!! hashish tasting and what a great aroma but boy is it violent!! Buzz hits before blowing the smoke out. 
Not going to need G anytime soon so I was going to wait till after the new year to get some.



FLoJo said:


> wow... just read all this and my brain hurts! hempys are interesting to say the least..
> fantastic job, i cant WAIT to get that serious AK.. seems to be a really hearty plant!
> 
> +rep on a great job and well documented grow!
> ...


Sorry bout the brain dude, you may need to get it checked out  
Thanks for the +rep FLo  
AK is definately a must grow, but it requires patience while it cures......and when it does...BHAM!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 14, 2008)

*And if you get to caughing sit down fast as i almost blacked out and fell.I scoped this last batch and let mine go past what everything says, and inhale and 8 seconds later better get somewhere its right there with the hash plant strain as thats the strongest ive ever smoked.Oh yea my CROSS is a female,i was kinda hoping for a male where i could backcross.*


----------



## Boneman (Dec 15, 2008)

I rolled a nice joint last night (raw papers). Before I could finish it, the roach end was sopping wet with resin and clogged!! This AK is freaking getting danker and danker the longer it stays in the jar.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 16, 2008)

You can smoke a hole 1,not I.Holy Chit dude did ya have to get somewhere?My mind would be racing so fast and my jaw would hurt from mouth being open.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You can smoke a hole 1,not I.Holy Chit dude did ya have to get somewhere?My mind would be racing so fast and my jaw would hurt from mouth being open.


LOL...Aint no way I could smoke a joint of AK....I'd be blacked out. Me and the wife took a few hits off it that night and the next day I attempted to hit it again and it was all resin and clogged 

My PPP been in the jar for about a week now and I have been holding back from smoking it. I'm gonna hit it this weekend


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 16, 2008)

IM here for the PPP as i might have a out on getting some beans from a friend?lol as mines at HLS in chicago?If ya get some pollen blow south..


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 16, 2008)

awww, no pics of the cured PPP Bone? Can i please see a shot of the final product, if ya get a chance? Thanks man

My PPP, one of them, is about 3 inches now! growing like a.....well,...a weed!LOL!!!


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 16, 2008)

Yo! Boneman........

Just found your journal through a seed bank recommendation you gave while I was looking for a good bank, and decided to go through your journal here.... I guess Attitude is a reliable bank....(I'm assuming thats where u got Svet & Zena)

I just got through going through every page here. +++rep. Learned a lot man, thanks.

How often do you give em your molasses mix? Can you provide more detail on that? Is it like 5 parts water, 1 part molasses (just a hypothetical)? 

Anyway, great journal. Thanks for sharing. 

Oh yeah, what were your rootballs like? Obviously, they were very healthy......Y'know how the hydro and DWC guys are always showing root porn.....A little Hempy root porn woulda been cool too


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2008)

cheeseysynapse said:


> Yo! Boneman........
> 
> Just found your journal through a seed bank recommendation you gave while I was looking for a good bank, and decided to go through your journal here.... I guess Attitude is a reliable bank....(I'm assuming thats where u got Svet & Zena)
> 
> ...


*I gave molassas every other watering during flowering. 1 tablespoon per gallon of water.*

*I didnt take any rootball pics but they were healthy and large *

*Thanks for the +rep and positive comments *


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> awww, no pics of the cured PPP Bone? Can i please see a shot of the final product, if ya get a chance? Thanks man
> 
> My PPP, one of them, is about 3 inches now! growing like a.....well,...a weed!LOL!!!


*There is a pic of the PPP spread out on a mattress cover  All 330g of it on pg 32........thats it for the pics of Zena at the moment. I will update with a cure pic in a few daze. I dont want to disturb her during her moisture sharing party *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 17, 2008)

Just forget i post bone.....................................


----------



## Boneman (Dec 17, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just forget i post bone.....................................


Waiting for the trade winds BEECH. Got some pollen staged and ready for ya brother. What else ya need? I'ma ready to head south


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 18, 2008)

Be nice on the BIGBROWNTRUCK,HEEHEH


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Be nice on the BIGBROWNTRUCK,HEEHEH


What can brown do for you? 

Oooh BEECH, the PPP is slowly coming to cure HE HEH!!


----------



## str8drop (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice grow. Waiting for the smoke report of the PPP.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2008)

str8drop said:


> Nice grow. Waiting for the smoke report of the PPP.


Hang tight brother...its almost there 

I'm thinking a few more days and it'll be ba ba ba bomin!!


----------



## clowdy (Dec 23, 2008)

hey bone nice turn outt like the plants.
i have a question
is the roots hanging the water
or what some details about the res and stuff ?
do u keep pouring till the res is full and coming out the bottom?
whats that hole deal .or do u pour untill res is full then empty it aftera few mins?
im confused


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2008)

clowdy said:


> hey bone nice turn outt like the plants.
> i have a question
> is the roots hanging the water
> or what some details about the res and stuff ?
> ...


Nice avatar clowdy 

The roots are growing all throughout the perlite and into the res.
I fed them when the res was empty and when I did feed, i poured in enough until it was coming out of the rez...then I knew it was full.
I just left it full and the roots sucked it up.

Hope this helps. Plz feel free to ask ?'s


----------



## clowdy (Dec 23, 2008)

hey thanks i painted thatt joker pic.
um u just poured it straight into the res not threw the to of perlite right?


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Dec 23, 2008)

*BONEMAN!.*

*Why didnt you tell me you had that amazing AK-47. <3*

*i would love to know were you got your seeds from.....*

*I Plan On Having Somthing Like this but x20 =].*


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2008)

clowdy said:


> hey thanks i painted thatt joker pic.
> um u just poured it straight into the res not threw the to of perlite right?


*I fed on top just like we do with soil until it started filling up and coming out of the rez.*



SkunkoneSRH said:


> *BONEMAN!.*
> 
> *Why didnt you tell me you had that amazing AK-47. <3*
> 
> ...


*Now you know.... I got my seeds from this place and they came sealed in the original breeder packs so you can say that they came from Serious Seeds. *
*They are real deal  and now I am doing Kali Mist and Columbain Red Haze but they wont be done until april (ish)*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2008)

boney, how did Zena smoke bro? Oh yeah, Merry Christmas if you celebrate. Feck, even if ya don't.


----------



## clowdy (Dec 24, 2008)

ok thats alot of pouring huh?
cuase the perlite dont really hold the water huh? merry christmas


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey B, I'm scribed, but I got 41 pages to catch up on. K+ now, cuz I know it'll be good.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> boney, how did Zena smoke bro? Oh yeah, Merry Christmas if you celebrate. Feck, even if ya don't.


*Thanks bro...same to you. Zena smokes nice man. Gonna fire some up tonight too *



clowdy said:


> ok thats alot of pouring huh?
> cuase the perlite dont really hold the water huh? merry christmas


*Not really, I poured about 12 ounces and that about did the trick. Merry Christmas to you too *



TheFaux said:


> Hey B, I'm scribed, but I got 41 pages to catch up on. K+ now, cuz I know it'll be good.


*Happy reading bro!! Thanks for stopping by and givin the +rep*


----------



## clowdy (Dec 24, 2008)

i just got like 3 more daylight cfl's just now i thik tthe 23w ones 6500k and 1600lumens
so now i have 4 all together 400w total daylight bulbsand i have 2 of the sof white 26w 1750 lumens i doesn say he k on the box so i dont know that.when i get more $ im going to get the biger watt cfl bulbs :0)and more hanging light sockets too so i could run everything
u wont be able to see in the closet so bright when im done :0)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey bro base ball bat colas huh. NICE


----------



## Boneman (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey bro base ball bat colas huh. NICE


Dude, glad you like the BB bat. I also used a budweiser can in one of the pics. Those buds were huge!!! and I figured that the lighter size comaprison didnt do justice so I chose the bat.

I'd give ya +rep for noticing that but I already gave ya some recently and i have to spread the love around a bit.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 25, 2008)

damn I cant believe I missed it.
Great fucking harvest bruh, and more to come


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol i would have liked to see those compared to a lighter haha. that wold be kinda ichronic.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 25, 2008)

This turned out well. Nice growin' Boneman


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 25, 2008)

Boneman said:


> What can brown do for you? UPS overnight delivery........
> 
> Oooh BEECH, the PPP is slowly coming to cure HE HEH!!


Would be nice.Lucky you go get mine there in chicago,at HLS


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Dec 26, 2008)

are you using just perlite? at hydro shops you can get thick marble size perlite and also vermicultie. nice man best addice is to keep moms and then take cuts off those , if you flower you might lose the connect on the genetics... u know ... save a mom


Boneman said:


> Ok, I filled the pots up with 100%, yes 100% perlite and ever so gently placed the seed tails into the perlite just as we do for soil. Lightly spread some p'lite over them and gently watered over and just around the seed. Only plain water and just enough to keep that area moist. 2 days later the lil babies discovered the world and broke thru.
> 
> July 21st put seeds in wet paper towel (morning)
> July 22nd seeds cracked and sent tail in search of love (24 hrs later)
> ...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Dec 26, 2008)

sorry man I didnt read your whole journal looks like you got some skills there


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> yeah as you said boneman you don't kno wat a dutchie is but you kno wat a 700g harvest is so good grow and hope you get blazed...


 
"i got my drink and my dutchie my link lookin husky" (cassid rap lyric)

dutchie = dutchmaster cigar unrolles and rerolled with our favorite herbs!

Winkdogg


----------



## clowdy (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks for the +rep very greatfull
and glad u like my painting :0)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2008)

Where the ppp?


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 28, 2008)

That was a good read bro. I really like that AK, but I wanna see some cured PPP.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 29, 2008)

I just hope all is well with BONE???


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 29, 2008)

bone is fine hes gettin blowed with his lady friends haha


----------



## Boneman (Dec 29, 2008)

TheFaux said:


> That was a good read bro. I really like that AK, but I wanna see some cured PPP.





SOMEBEECH said:


> I just hope all is well with BONE???





FLoJo said:


> bone is fine hes gettin blowed with his lady friends haha


LOL Bon*ER*man is fine 

PPP is curing like a mofo! Gonna be my New Years Eve smoke


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 29, 2008)

TheFaux said:


> That was a good read bro. I really like that AK, but I wanna see some cured PPP.


 I second that !


----------



## clowdy (Dec 29, 2008)

send me a nug bro :0)


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 29, 2008)

So they where grown in 100% Perlite? Nice, they really produced and did very well. I'm currently growing my clones in all perlite on an ebb and flow hydro setup. I'm hoping they grow and look like yours! There under a 600.


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 29, 2008)

dam you bone show us your pp!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL... you said pp!!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2008)

*Glad you are alive,thought u od on the AK!!!*


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey boneman, Happy New Year. Check out my current hempy grow when you get a chance.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice harvest


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 16, 2009)

Badass pick ninja. I'd give a propz but gotta wait. 
CONGRADS!
I wish I could keep a plant past 4 weeks from seedling.


----------



## smokeberry (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply cookin.. Thats what I'd hoped for but you're post has made me think of a couple of more questions.. The Canna charts work by giving the amount of nutes per 10L. I can make this amount and keep it in a drum and dip my can in the drum daily but will the feed spoil if left in the drum for a while? Also, I've never flushed a crop during a grow, only at the end. If I were to flush once a week would it literaly just be a case of watering with only water one day a week? Sorry if these Q's make me sound simple! Your right about the rock wool it dries very quickly, I was watering everyday but found it easier to control than soil (the harvest was a cracker for a first grow, but i've heard a few people heaping praise on Coco). Thanks for the welcome Boneman. I had a peak at the PPP and AK-47 grow. Very nice indeed. Thanks again!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2009)

do dude! the new eyes are kool!


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Uh huh
> 
> I cut my baby Zena today and my wet weight was.........drum roll please.............
> 
> ...



so you got 330 wet off that 1 ppp in perlite wat about the ak-47 and what was the total dry weight on em both


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jan 21, 2009)

my god that's awesome congrats!


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 21, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> so you got 330 wet off that 1 ppp in perlite wat about the ak-47 and what was the total dry weight on em both


its all in the thread


----------



## Boneman (Jan 22, 2009)

grodrowithme I got almost 700g total wet weight. My AK was almost 400g...Man! its dank as all get out too.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice boneman.. I hope my base ball bats turn out like urs haha..


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 26, 2009)

Boney bro...were the pics?..hehe nah, just kidding, we actually do have a life besides these grows right? right? hehe...so how they doing? and boney Pam is in her bikini now...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

hey thats always good grams baby
good shit


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.skunk101.co.uk/news.php
New Grow Communitie Check it Out Lads 
skunk101


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 26, 2009)

I say 4-4.3 ounces dry!


----------



## Chris602 (Jan 28, 2009)

*DAmn i Cant believed I read All That,, But Mad Propz Bone. Just Two Plants And Those Are some Serious yeilds. So How Long Do you Say It Took Ak From germination To Fully Cured.? And Another Question This hempy Method I Pretty Much Understand It But Im The Type Of Person that I Like/Need To See Pictures To Fully Understand And Yours I Diidnt really See Much But Pot Full With Perlit, And Rez We Or At Least I AInt Seen. So Can You Point Me A Thread Or Somewhere I CAn.... I Should Do A Search And Check Out Your Current Grow But Im tired And This Post Is My Last Computer Actitvity For The Night...



GREAT GROW ENJOY YOUR SMOKE*


----------



## Boneman (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris602 said:


> *DAmn i Cant believed I read All That,, But Mad Propz Bone. Just Two Plants And Those Are some Serious yeilds. So How Long Do you Say It Took Ak From germination To Fully Cured.? And Another Question This hempy Method I Pretty Much Understand It But Im The Type Of Person that I Like/Need To See Pictures To Fully Understand And Yours I Diidnt really See Much But Pot Full With Perlit, And Rez We Or At Least I AInt Seen. So Can You Point Me A Thread Or Somewhere I CAn.... I Should Do A Search And Check Out Your Current Grow But Im tired And This Post Is My Last Computer Actitvity For The Night...*
> 
> 
> 
> *GREAT GROW ENJOY YOUR SMOKE*


Chris, thanks for the propz  All time total was about 4.5 months. It took a good month before the cure was done...but MAN! its worth the wait. I think I veg'd for 42 days, flowered for 70 and the cure of 30 days
I had one of those wal mart pots with a protruding lip (at the bottom) for watering which was a rez in itself. The thread i linked below uses buckets with a hole drilled 2 inches from the bottom. The entire bucket is filled with perlite. If you type in hempy into the search box you will find pages of threads. 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 16, 2009)

subscribed for now will read through later


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 16, 2009)

ok boneman outstanding job. sorry i got here late just found this thread today and im dissappointed i wasnt here from the start . + reps of course. 12 pages damn. took me 2 1/2 bowls from start to finish and i enjoyed. looking forward to sitting in on your newest journal.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 16, 2009)

ya, i wanna see at least 4 plants under there next time.  (or 9)


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ya, i wanna see at least 4 plants under there next time.  (or 9)


LOL....I'll meet you 1/2 way. I got six going right now


----------



## KidA001 (Feb 23, 2009)

Boneman said:


> LOL....I'll meet you 1/2 way. I got six going right now


I literally spent all day reading this entire thread from page 1-45. You did a effin great job. I got a couple questions if you don't mind:

1) Do you think it makes a difference transferring from a 2gal to a 5gal?
2) How do you know when to water
3) What light cycles do you use during the different stages
4) What PPM did you use during the different stages
5) Did you put the seed directly into the perlite or did you use a cube to germinate in first?

Thanks for this great journal, helped me understand a bunch. Again, fantastic grow. Def +rep points from me.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2009)

KidA001 said:


> I literally spent all day reading this entire thread from page 1-45. You did a effin great job. I got a couple questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 1) Do you think it makes a difference transferring from a 2gal to a 5gal? *It depends on when you transplant. If you do it during veg when the roots are most active then yes, but if you do it during flowering I dont think you will gain much as the roots growth is very minimal during flowering.*
> 2) How do you know when to water *I used the pots from walmart with the lip on the bottom. That area was my rez and I could see when it was starting to dry out. Any excess water runs straight out.*
> ...


Allrighty, there is the journal in 5 simple questions  I hope this helps you. This "hempy" grow had to be the easiest and most enjoyable grow ever!


----------



## KidA001 (Feb 24, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Allrighty, there is the journal in 5 simple questions  I hope this helps you. This "hempy" grow had to be the easiest and most enjoyable grow ever!


Thank you for the fast response, all your answers helped me clarify what I'm planning 

THe one question i think i phrased it wrong. When I meant what light cycles, I meant like during Veg how long do you keep your lights on vs. how long you keep them off, and same for your flowering?

Hope you've been enjoying your girls


----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2009)

*Oh yeah..My bad. I see what you meant.*
*Veg 18/6*
*Flower 12/12*


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 1, 2009)

hey boneman 
i remember reading about that bluemountain super plant tonic. how did that work out for you? i was thinking of getting some, ill be growing in sunshine mix. is the tonic worth getting? thanks


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 1, 2009)

great grow you have skillskiss-asshow does the ppp smoke?? i am wanting to try some


----------



## Boneman (Mar 1, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> hey boneman
> i remember reading about that bluemountain super plant tonic. how did that work out for you? i was thinking of getting some, ill be growing in sunshine mix. is the tonic worth getting? thanks


*BMO's SPT is some great stuff and definately worth it. I use it during veg to promote good root structure and growth. I dont use it during flowering....well maybe once about 1/2 way thru. I like that product and so do my girls  *



closetkiller said:


> great grow you have skillskiss-asshow does the ppp smoke?? i am wanting to try some


*Thanks closetkiller...The PPP is some awesome smooth smoke with a great head high. Great daytime smoke and good for listening to music or watching a movie.*


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 3, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks closetkiller...The PPP is some awesome smooth smoke with a great head high. Great daytime smoke and good for listening to music or watching a movie.*



you said it Boney......I reeeeeeealllllly like this head......great, just fecking great.....HaHa more to come...


----------



## willc (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey boneman, sorry to keep bothering you with maybe stupid questions...I notice allot of people using pop bottles for their hempys and you can see the roots in the res at the bottom. Should the hempys not be in lightproof containers so that no light gets onto the roots? i thought that roots didnt like light. Im planning to use black buckets but was just wandering if theres any reason that people sometimes use clear ones? Also, would a lid be beneficial with a hole for the stem and watering obviously, i only say this cos my buckets are coming with lids and i thought maybe it would help to stop evaporation and algae growth on the surface of the perlite... your help is always much appreciated


----------



## Crownmesire (Mar 30, 2009)

Definitely a great grow, gonna try a few things you did. Thanks again for PM BTW


----------



## Boneman (Mar 31, 2009)

willc said:


> Hey boneman, sorry to keep bothering you with maybe stupid questions...I notice allot of people using pop bottles for their hempys and you can see the roots in the res at the bottom. Should the hempys not be in lightproof containers so that no light gets onto the roots? i thought that roots didnt like light. Im planning to use black buckets but was just wandering if theres any reason that people sometimes use clear ones? Also, would a lid be beneficial with a hole for the stem and watering obviously, i only say this cos my buckets are coming with lids and i thought maybe it would help to stop evaporation and algae growth on the surface of the perlite... your help is always much appreciated


*Just follow the proven method. Roots like the dark and thats that. I varied with the container only because it was very close to what the method states. Algae growth is not a bad thing.*




Crownmesire said:


> Definitely a great grow, gonna try a few things you did. Thanks again for PM BTW


*No worries Crown *


----------



## bikeskill (Mar 31, 2009)

did you wash or rinse the perlite before you used it?


----------



## Boneman (Mar 31, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> did you wash or rinse the perlite before you used it?


*I used it straight out of the bag*


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Just to add to my harvest, I was able to squeeze out this hash ball. I have no idea if 1.60g is good for one plants clippings or not. I also have no idea what hash costs. Anyways.....a pic of Svet's dukey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that exact same scale, it's bad ass!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Apr 2, 2009)

glad 2 c everything has been going well < i am gonna try 2 rep u again lol < i haven't had my internet in months <but its allgood tho /just thought i would say whats up


----------



## camaro630hp (Apr 2, 2009)

holy shit it has been so long and it still will not let me rep u lol


----------



## Boneman (Apr 2, 2009)

sativaplanet420 said:


> I have that exact same scale, it's bad ass!!


*Yeah, works like a charm and it has only gone haywire on me one time in the past two years.*



camaro630hp said:


> holy shit it has been so long and it still will not let me rep u lol


*Yeah Cam, its been a while. You doing aiight?*
*I think you can only rep the same thread once? I could be wrong though *


----------



## hellboundx06 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey boneman I'm not new to this site but got a new screenname. I am a newbie as far as growing and i want to emulate this grow from you as much as possible. I found this thread after I had already ordered my Arjan's Haze #2 from Attitude. When the seeds get in would you be cool with helping along the way if I run into any problems?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 3, 2009)

hellboundx06 said:


> Hey boneman I'm not new to this site but got a new screenname. I am a newbie as far as growing and i want to emulate this grow from you as much as possible. I found this thread after I had already ordered my Arjan's Haze #2 from Attitude. When the seeds get in would you be cool with helping along the way if I run into any problems?


*Thanks for the kind words hellbound....It was a sweet grow...for sure *

*Yeah man, i'll help ya along they way - no problem *


----------



## hellboundx06 (Apr 4, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks for the kind words hellbound....It was a sweet grow...for sure *
> 
> *Yeah man, i'll help ya along they way - no problem *


Thanks man I really appreciate it. I'm still waiting on the seeds to get here but I can't wait.


----------



## fr3d12 (Apr 5, 2009)

an amazing grow boneman,much respect to you


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Bone,
Question for ya'......
My PPP runt just finished, dried and, i took a nug to smoke. One hit from the bong, made my headrush and wanted to run a mile as fast as i could..LOL
Anything compared to how yours turned out? They dried tight and hard too......taste piney hardcore too.


PS.. clean out your inbox...LOL


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey ya lil...supp bro? Ooh man I am still smoking my PPP. Mine is a great head high that slowly creeps up on you and ends with a nice body buzz. Yeah...LOL i feel like running around at first too 

Inbox cleaned out...thanks man


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Hey ya lil...supp bro? Ooh man I am still smoking my PPP. Mine is a great head high that slowly creeps up on you and ends with a nice body buzz. Yeah...LOL i feel like running around at first too
> 
> Inbox cleaned out...thanks man


That was definatly worth the money for the beans. I was surprised that i didn't like the WW as much as the PPP. But i'm waiting on my PPP bush to come down, cant wait to see the results on that. Your harvest gave me high hopes!!LOL!!!

Up next.....NL and some kush's


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

I want to do exactly the same for my next grow.....NL and Kush sounds perfect  Actually I want some of that blueberry. Where the hell has beech been? Regardless, i need some new beans soon. I still got plenty of PPP, AK47, CRH, Kali Mist's and Auto AK's


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 6, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I want to do exactly the same for my next grow.....NL and Kush sounds perfect  Actually I want some of that blueberry. Where the hell has beech been? Regardless, i need some new beans soon. I still got plenty of PPP, AK47, CRH, Kali Mist's and Auto AK's


 Been wondering the same thing, haven't seen the old bird in awhile. Hope hes alright.....
Got some blueberry clones on the way, and some strawberry cough/haze and chocolope too!! Beech made me want the fruity named plants real bad for some reason..LOL!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 6, 2009)

read skip a page read skip a page go back a page ...gawldam ..++ rep man sweet f'n grow


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I am relatively new to this site, but not new to Mary's world.


Posts: 4,345 

I can see that. What about me?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 7, 2009)

CarbonBubblegum said:


> Posts: 4,345
> 
> I can see that. What about me?


I dont know....what about you? Do tell


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL.....that completly lost me!LOL!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> LOL.....that completly lost me!LOL!!!


*It completely lost me too so I just replied. *


----------



## CaptainCanabis (Apr 10, 2009)

So your telling me I can grow plants in 100% perlite? This is amazing


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

CaptainCanabis said:


> So your telling me I can grow plants in 100% perlite? This is amazing


heheh. welcome to the living and breathing "Hempy Collective" ... though i havn't actually seen that thread get a hit for awhile.
.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 10, 2009)

CaptainCanabis said:


> So your telling me I can grow plants in 100% perlite? This is amazing


*CaptC..YES!! Actually its very simple and rewarding. P'lite is a great growing medium  Keep it simple, stick to the basics and it grows and grows and grows*



DaGambler said:


> heheh. welcome to the living and breathing "Hempy Collective" ... though i havn't actually seen that thread get a hit for awhile.
> .


*The Hempy Collective - where it all began *


----------



## CaptainCanabis (Apr 10, 2009)

Well damn that is unreal! Seems like a way better idea then to grow in soil, i'm going to give it a go!


----------



## grodrowithme (Apr 22, 2009)

wat up bone i been gone a while but im back now check the journal its all up to date with a lot of new shit and were almost flowering after a minor set back


----------



## pothunter (May 4, 2009)

Hey boneman, you made a believer out of me, next order AK 47


----------



## yoitsslobo (May 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Ok, I filled the pots up with 100%, yes 100% perlite and ever so gently placed the seed tails into the perlite just as we do for soil. Lightly spread some p'lite over them and gently watered over and just around the seed. Only plain water and just enough to keep that area moist. 2 days later the lil babies discovered the world and broke thru.
> 
> July 21st put seeds in wet paper towel (morning)
> July 22nd seeds cracked and sent tail in search of love (24 hrs later)
> ...


Can you really grow in perlite??? HOW does this work?? Does it work better thab soil?


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

search hempy and read up, its very easy!!


----------



## CrockPot (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting...this was a great grow! +rep


----------



## willc (May 19, 2009)

Hey Boneman, after studying this journal for a while i decided to copy your tried and tested method almost exactly using the same nutrients etc WOW! I did three plants in a wardrobe grow (LA Confidential/Blue Cheese/Amnesia Lemon) I used a 125w flouro for germ/veg and they just took off straight from seed. One of the only differences to yours was that I planted the seeds into 2" rockwool cubes approx 1cm under the surface of the perlite. I think this really helped retain a bit of moisture around the seedling because i didnt have to wait for the tap root to get to the bottom, within 5 days of planting the seeds, the first two proper single leaves were overhanging the sides of the buckets! Ive never seen anything like it (approx 4"s per leaf!), i thought maybe id planted lettuce by accident!
After 30 days from seed in veg (16/ they reached between 1 1/2 and 2 feet, I switched the lights over to a coolshade 250hps and have been flowering for 10days now. Already the majority of the buds are 1" each and growing noticably daily.
I havent bothered to check PH, the LA Confidential has slightly twisting leaves but im not bothered, they are all looking so healthy. After the first week in pure water i started to feed at 200ppm and have gradually pushed it up and am currently on about 800ppm using the Monkey Juice bloom. I flush with pure water on every 4th watering.
One thing that I learnt from your journal is just to be patient, dont bump up the PPM untill you feel the plants are asking for it (if it aint broke, dont try and fix it) and just let it grow so thanks for that.
This is my first indoor grow experience and what an experience it is turning out to be, Im definately a converted Hempyist. Thanks for the inspiration!
I also cut and pasted all the relevant info from your journal so I didnt have to keep flicking through it to get the info, ive pasted it below so other people can use it

BONEMANS HEMPY GROW SUMMARY

Ok, I filled the pots up with 100%, yes 100% perlite and ever so gently placed the seed tails into the perlite just as we do for soil. Lightly spread some p'lite over them and gently watered over and just around the seed. Only plain water and just enough to keep that area moist. 2 days later the lil babies discovered the world and broke thru.

July 21st put seeds in wet paper towel (morning)
July 22nd seeds cracked and sent tail in search of love (24 hrs later)
July 22nd newly germ'd seed placed in "hempy" tail down
July 24th discovery of the new world 
I left these little babies next too a big glass door for a few days. I continued a very light water only just around the sprout. The whole idea is to keep the sprout healthy as its tap root moves down towards the reservior (approx 10 days). After about one week, I gave it enough water so that the res was full and water slightly leaked out. Growth was very slow compared to what we normally see on successful grows.....but just wait
Day 15....I know the root hit the res because these plants just took off. I believe there is a lil nute deficiency so I am going to buy and add some cal-mag to my mixture.
Yes, initially the tap root heads straight down towards the res the tells all his fellow roots that he discovered something good then they all flock down there. Once I noticed growth, I started watering the entire pot just as we do in soil because I'm sure the roots have spread out as well as down. I can see bunches of roots thru the water hole.
Ok, so the last update, the plants were 15 days old and were suffering a little deficiency. I went ahead and got the cal-mag and added it to my feedings. WOW!! They loved it and greened right up. They continued under flouros until day 42. 
Today (day 42) is the day I moved them into my 400w HPS A/C controlled cab. Temps are about 78-80 and humidity is about 50%.
Other than the small deficiency early on, the grow has gone along very well. I am more than impressed with this hempy set up. 
We are now on day 50 of the journal and 1 week into flowering. I fed them twice this week, one last veg nute feeding then a plain water/molassas feeding. They are doing AWESOME and consuming twice as much as veg phase. My PPP Fem is just now showing pistils and has grown a few inches. My AK is OUT OF CONTROL!!I have ordered Super Plant Tonic (SPT) from blue mountain organics on ebay. I will start that into my feedings next week. The top of my P'lite has a lil green tint to it, but it seems to be reaction to the nutes rather then anything else.
I've added SPT from blue mountain organics (ebay store) about a week ago and I dont know if it was that, but something kicked them into gear. 
ZTF - They are under a 400w HPS in a mylar lined A/C cooled cab.
Cookin - Not sure but I think mine are 6 litres. I'll check. I really dont think the difference in size between 4-6 litres makes much difference in a hempy grow. This is my first shot at the "hempy" and so far so good.
During veg I watered them w/nutes every 3 or 4 days for two weeks then once w/plain water, then back to the nutes. Now that I am in flowering, I mix up 2 gallons of nute mix and when thats gone, i mix up 1 gallon of plain water w/molassas and use until its gone then back to the nute mix. During flowering, I am feeding them just about everyday. They are taking off like crazy and loving life. Hope this helps
2 weeks into flowering everything is still going well. I have bumped up my bloom ppm from 800 to 1000 with no noticeable problems. Some of the bottom fan leaves have turned a bit yellow but I am not worried because its only one or two of the original fan leaves. I have also gave them a good feeding of plain water with molasses. 
One thing i just noticed boneman, the very first pic in the last picture update, you see the lower leaf yellowing, its yellowing between the veins with the veins staying green.
Thats classic Mg deficiency starting there mate.
Mg def's are most common in early flowering after the stretch as this is the time they use the most Mg.
Half a teaspoon of epsom salts first disolved in half a cup of hot water then added to every 4ltrs of nute solution should sort nip it in the bud early with a one-off treatment or one teaspoon of epsom salts prepared the same way to 4ltrs of water and applied as a foliar spray once or twice.
During veg I watered every 3-4 days. Now during flowering I water just about everyday 
Day 32 of flower. As you can see the main colas and bud sites are starting to frost up very nicely and along with that comes the rank stank of the AK47 aka "Svet".
I started flowering on Sept 8th or 9th. I dont have any CO2 set up. Just a 400 HPS and A/C cooled cab. I've been using Advanced Nutrients Monkey Juice the entire grow. Other than molassas, super plant tonic, and some micro tea....thats it. 
I guess the most important part is the total environment working in harmony. I'm not thru yet, but hopefully all will remain on course.
Those pots are from wal mart. I water them from the top just as you would for a soil grow. I water them until it starts coming out of the res.
I mix it up in gallon jugs of water and feed it straight on top of the p'lite until it starts running out of the res. I also add (in the gal jug) molassas, cal-mag, SPT, and some micros. I dont really think the nute brand matters much as long as you mix it up and feed them.
Good thing they are nice and healthy heh? You can tell they are very close to finishing up as the larger fan leaves are turning completly yellow from the plant sucking everybit of "N" as time nears the end of their lifecycle. I will update with pics as soon as I can get a chance. Svets trics are 100% milky with zero amber yet and Zena's are about 50% milky/clear. PPP has about a two week longer flowering period compared to the AK. Pics to come soon
Blue Mountain Super Plant Tonic is some great stuff and definately worth it. I use it during veg to promote good root structure and growth. I dont use it during flowering....well maybe once about 1/2 way thru. I like that product and so do my girls


----------



## willc (May 19, 2009)




----------



## KiloBit (May 19, 2009)

hehe...boney bro...look what you started......


----------



## Boneman (May 19, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hehe...boney bro...look what you started......


*YEAH!!! I'm famous now!! Thanks willc*  

*Seriously, congrats on your grow and I'm glad its all worked out for you  That's what this site is all about.*


----------



## brotherdoobie (May 28, 2009)

I've spent the last few hours reading your journal and it's been awesome, mate. Beautiful - simply beautiful herb. I've enjoyed it very much. My eyes are a bit blurry; however, it has been well worth it.

I'm growing some bag seed...possibly rag weed for my first indoor grow (to test the waters). Thanks again for the great journal, man.


Peace, brotherdoobie


----------



## KiloBit (May 29, 2009)

brotherdoobie said:


> I've spent the last few hours reading your journal and it's been awesome, mate. Beautiful - simply beautiful herb. I've enjoyed it very much. My eyes are a bit blurry; however, it has been well worth it.
> 
> I'm growing some bag seed...possibly rag weed for my first indoor grow (to test the waters). Thanks again for the great journal, man.
> 
> ...


good luck on your grow and start a journal so we can follow it....

hey boney bro...what's up?......hehe


----------



## brotherdoobie (May 29, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> good luck on your grow and start a journal so we can follow it....


I've also read your journal, bro. I hope my first indoor grow turns out as awesome as yours.

You truly were born with a green thumb, man.


Peace, doobs


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2009)

brotherdoobie said:


> I've also read your journal, bro. I hope my first indoor grow turns out as awesome as yours. You truly were born with a green thumb, man. Peace, doobs


*Thanks brotherdoobie...I have always been blessed with a green thumb.*

*Best of wishes on your grow  Let me know if I can be of any assistance.*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## potsticker (Jun 2, 2009)

What a nice grow Boneman! 

Man, you're like a RIU rockstar!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 3, 2009)

potsticker said:


> What a nice grow Boneman!
> 
> Man, you're like a RIU rockstar!


*Nah man, I'm just an old rookie...well not that old but getting there. Thanks for the props though *


----------



## shadow420 (Aug 6, 2009)

hey bone man if i was to plant some seeds from a bag of schwag using the hempy method and had them growing outdoors what should i expect to yield


----------



## Boneman (Aug 6, 2009)

shadow420 said:


> hey bone man if i was to plant some seeds from a bag of schwag using the hempy method and had them growing outdoors what should i expect to yield


*Dude, I have absolutely no idea. Plan for the worst and hope for the best. Anything you get will be more than you have right? Depending on where you live, it might be a tad bit too late to be planting now.*


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 6, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Dude, I have absolutely no idea. Plan for the worst and hope for the best. Anything you get will be more than you have right? .*


LOL......that is great advice bone! Took me months to get that pounded in my head and not try to figure out every little thing that could possibly happen to my plants. "Plan for the worst, hope for the best."


----------



## shadow420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice if taken good care of will my plants bud be the same quality of the bud it came from or if I use nustes and molasis and seperate the males will it be better


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

shadow420 said:


> Thanks for the advice if taken good care of will my plants bud be the same quality of the bud it came from or if I use nustes and molasis and seperate the males will it be better


 If done properly, the bud you grow should be better than the bud it came from. No males means no seeds, proper cure is the key to fine buds though. The rest a monkey could do if taught. Dry and cure is the key to great buds that have great taste, smell and high.


----------



## shadow420 (Aug 7, 2009)

what is the best way to cure


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a pretty good plan to follow when dry and cure comes around https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html.

I use a cardboard box with holes punched in it and run string through the holes to make lines inside the box, hang the buds on the strings after trimmed, wait 4 days depending on environment conditions, then into paper bags with the top fold over once for two to three more days. Then into mason jars for at least three weeks, opening the jars and dumping the buds out onto paper to check for mold, but it shouldn't be a problem if done right. 

There is alot of info in the grow faqs area about dry and cure. Or just start a thread and ask for all the opinions of drying from the members and pick out the easiest for you to do.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 8, 2009)

long time, man, any action on the hempy home-front?
.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> long time, man, any action on the hempy home-front?
> .


*Hey whats happening DaGambler....Been a while since the boneman been active. I took the summer off for a few reasons and as soon as the temps get a bit lower, I'll be starting something back up. *

*How bout you?*


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 11, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hey whats happening DaGambler....Been a while since the boneman been active. I took the summer off for a few reasons and as soon as the temps get a bit lower, I'll be starting something back up. *
> 
> *How bout you?*


same 'ol, same 'ol. 

in process on changing my clone area to an ebb 'n flow setup. taking clones this weekend or next. will do a picture update on the new DIY trays and the girls in the flower room.

hopefully i don't blow this crop like i did the last one    so far, so good.
.


----------



## Elzabob (Aug 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say nice grow boneman. Baseball bat buds! mMmMmMm good stuff!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 16, 2009)

Elzabob said:


> Just wanted to say nice grow boneman. Baseball bat buds! mMmMmMm good stuff!


 
*Thanks Elzabob.....*


----------



## Top 44 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome journal Boneman, thanks for all the info


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 25, 2009)

hey boneman! just wanted to drop by and say hey!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Twisted...thanks for stopping by. How you doin?


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 26, 2009)

real good man! gettin close to harvest day for my new cross- Twisted Twurple...i also made an auto strain of it...Beech says hey and will be ready to hang out once it cools down and he isnt runnin his ass off


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 26, 2009)

well tell him to holla at me if ya dont mind twisted.......been worried about the ol man.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah he needs to get up with me too 

Its fecking hot here too.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice journal dude, 
Hope the smoke was good


----------



## Boneman (Aug 28, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Nice journal dude,
> Hope the smoke was good


*This grow was about a year ago and I have been able to save a tiny bit for special occasions...Oh la la, it is still potent as ever, maybe even more so . Its like fine wine and gets better with age *


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 29, 2009)

hey bone! this is twisted twurple at about 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 29, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey bone! this is twisted twurple at about 2 1/2 weeks!


*I'm coming over in a few months for a sample.. okay?*


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 30, 2009)

any time boney....puff,puff>>>>>>>


----------



## spmoney82 (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW This thread is the greatest Boneman I hope one day (soon after we buy a house and get out of this apartment) that I can produce some funk like that. I know I'm around a year late but congratulations on one Hell of a grow and good luck I'd like to see more from you in the future.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 5, 2009)

*spmoney, Welcome to RIU :hump and thanks for the props. Here is a bit of welcome rep for you *


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 7, 2009)

soooo....are ya thinking of something to grow ya weed?....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

boner what up man, whats the word


----------



## Boneman (Sep 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3119528]boner what up man, whats the word[/QUOTE]

*Word is "life is good"... shit thats more than a word?*

*How bouts you?*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

Going good, just found this journal, did i miss it? is it over


----------



## dirtdog (Sep 25, 2009)

AMAZING!! i read this whole journal boneman, sick grow! now im gonna order some ak47


----------



## Boneman (Sep 26, 2009)

*SICC - Yeah man, old grow from about 1 year ago.*

*DD - Any strain from "serious seeds" is a winner. AK-47, Chronic, White Russian, Kali Mist, Bubblegum. Awesome stuff bro *


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 26, 2009)

tap tap tap tap tap......we're waiting......


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 16, 2009)

hey boney! just droppin by to say hello! been away from the site for a while but i'll be around . how is everything on your end?


----------



## romano (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a friendly thought , i use to germ in rockwool , then pull away 90% of the rockwool off, leaving just the little bit around the tap root because I hated rockwool ph problems. This works but very slow at first. Since then I learned hygrozyme conditions rockwool(or plugs) perfect (per label ). So now I use ethier rockwool or spongy plugs from hydro guy. Put them into hempy with only clay pebbles . This gives far faster initial growth. Also use root boost. Next grow Im going to seperate the small pebbles and use them right under the plug (or small chunks of plugs or rw or perlite).


----------



## cappeeler09 (Dec 30, 2009)

lookin good man

check my grow journal and tell me wot u think m8

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------

